# OT > Offtopic >  Ideapark - syöpä joka leviää...

## TEP70

Viime aikoina on saanut lehdistä lukea vähän väliä, kuinka useaan pieneen tai keskisuureen kaupunkiin ollaan puuhaamassa Ideaparkia Lempäälän malliin. Käykö tässä nyt niin, että yksi mies voi ja saa tuhota usean kaupungin keskustan hehtaarihalleillaan? Eikö kunnilla ole yhtään tahdonvoimaa vastustaa näitä kaavailuja? Vai pelkäävätkö kaikki, että naapuri ottaa sen kuitenkin, jos me emme ota? Järkyttävää.

----------


## vompatti

> Eikö kunnilla ole yhtään tahdonvoimaa vastustaa näitä kaavailuja?


Ei kukaan halua vastustaa Ideaparkia, sillä se on tuonut Lempääläänkin satoja työpaikkoja. Kukaan ei halua vastustaa oman kunnan merkittävää työpaikkojen lisäystä tai oman kunnan palveluiden merkittävää paranemista.

Niin, asioilla on myös toinen puoli. Ei Ideapark oikeasti mitään työpaikkoa lisää, sillä ne työpaikat häviävät oman ja naapurikunnan lopettavista vähittäiskaupoista. Kuntalaisille kuitenkin kerrotaan ylpeillen, montako työpaikkaa ideahelvetti on tuonut.

----------


## Wänskä

> Viime aikoina on saanut lehdistä lukea vähän väliä, kuinka useaan pieneen tai keskisuureen kaupunkiin ollaan puuhaamassa Ideaparkia Lempäälän malliin. Käykö tässä nyt niin, että yksi mies voi ja saa tuhota usean kaupungin keskustan hehtaarihalleillaan? Eikö kunnilla ole yhtään tahdonvoimaa vastustaa näitä kaavailuja? Vai pelkäävätkö kaikki, että naapuri ottaa sen kuitenkin, jos me emme ota? Järkyttävää.


Järkyttävää on oikea sana.

----------


## Ozzy

Oulu varmaan ok paikka- todennäköisesti tulee pärjäämään paljon paremmin kuin Lempäälässä kuulemma "pärjännyt" pään avaus. Kävijöitä päivän Hesarin mukaan miljoona odotettua enemmän, mutta myynnit on liikkeissä ihan sitä ihteään odotuksiin nähden- tottakai siellä päiväkävelijöitä riitti ekana vuonna, mutta cashier ei liikkeissä laulanut. Mutta Pieksämäellä Sukari lyö kätensä syvälle , liikaa matkaa joka puolelle ja ihan välittömillä lähialueilla ei ole edes taantuma vaan käytännössä täysi lama. Venäjän asiakkaista on turha puhua, Pieksämäellä- miksi ne sinne tulisivat tai edes ajaisivat sitä kautta muualle....

----------


## Kani

Ei sitä Ideaparkia pieksämäkeläisten varaan rakenneta, paikkakunta vain sattuu sijaitsemaan erittäin keskellä useita pieniä tai keskisuuria kaupunkeja (Jyväskylä, Kuopio, Joensuu, Varkaus, Mikkeli), eli sijainti on tarkoitukseensa täydellinen.

Jos bisneshenkisyyttä olisi myös junaliikenteessä, tulevan Ideaparkin radan varressa olevalle tontille puuhattaisiin jo junapysähdystä myös muiden kuin kauppakeskuksen rakentajien toimesta.

----------


## Ozzy

luepas Veli Kani keskiviikon Hesarista aiheeseen liittyvä juttu, jossa hankkeen isät hehkuttavat laillasi, mutta joku aluetieteilijä epäilee kovin minun laillani.

Mitä väliä sillä on , jos on maantieteellisesti jonkun alueen keskellä jos ihmisten ja asikasvirtojen luonnolliset kulkureitit eivät kulje sitä kautta?

Mitä syytä jollain Kuopiolaisella tai Savonlinnalaisella on käydä vaateostoksilla Pieksämäellä varta vasten?
Lisäksi tuo alue on todella kriisissä taloudellisesti.Ja tulee olemaan.

Lempäälässä vierestä kulkee sentään äärivilkas motari  ja sielläkin menee putiikinpitäjiltä kuppi nurin, Pieksämäelle ei kenelläkään mitään asiaa- ei nyt eikä koskaan tulevaisuudessakaan.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Mitä väliä sillä on , jos on maantieteellisesti jonkun alueen keskellä jos ihmisten ja asikasvirtojen luonnolliset kulkureitit eivät kulje sitä kautta?
> 
> Mitä syytä jollain Kuopiolaisella tai Savonlinnalaisella on käydä vaateostoksilla Pieksämäellä varta vasten?


Täältä Joensuusta katsottuna tuo on täysin älytön hanke. Jos Kuopio, Mikkeli, Joensuu jne olisivat  enintään 50 km  Pieksämäeltä, niin voisi toimia, mutta kuinka monta shoppailijaa lähtee 100-150 km:n päähän? Kaukomatkaajatkaan tuskin pitkää pysähdystä haluavat tehdä.

Ei se junaliikennekään niin tiheää ole, että sen varaan syntyisi asiakasvirtoja. Pitäisi vuorovälien olla jotain Tikkurilan luokkaa, jotta turhalta odottamiselta tai myöhästymiseltä vältytään.

----------


## Ozzy

Komppaan vielä nimimerkkiä "Junantuoma" sillä että Joensuu on puuhamiesten mielestä "lähellä" samaisen Hesarin jutun mukaan. "-Itä-Suomessa 150 km kauppareissu ei kuulemma ole mitään."

Muistan jonkun huumorilehden (Pahkasika tms.  ???) iltapäivälehtiä parodiovan
äänestyksen jostain 80-90 lukujen vaihteesta otsikolla " Suomen Persläpi".

Sen voitti ylivoimaisesti Pieksämäki jollain 65% äänivyöryllä, about 30% meni Kemille ja loput äänet hajaantuivat... :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

Kävin taannoin ihmettelemässä, mikä on Lempäälän Ideapark. Tiivistettynä se on valtava pysäköintikenttä ja iso peltihalli, jossa on samoja kauppoja kuin kaikkialla muuallakin.

Jututtamalla kävi selväksi, että käynti peltihallissa lauantaina puolen päivän aikaan antoi touhusta täysin väärän kuvan. Viikolla peltihallissa on työntekijöitä enemmän kuin asiakkaita. Lauantainakin muutamat liikkeet loistivat tyhjyyttään, vaikka ahtailla käytävillä oli tungosta. Peltihalliliikeidean "menestys" perustuu pitkiin vuokrasopimuksiin, joista ei pääse irti kuin ilmeisesti konkurssin kautta.

Konseptin monistamisella on siten aikaa muutama vuosi. Eli vuokrasopimusten pituus. Kun suuri osa liikkeistä on ketjujen liikkeitä, ne eivät voi mennä konkurssiin ja ulkoinen harhakuva säilyy. Muistuttaa ketjukirjettä, joka tuottaa perustajalleen sen ajan minkä lupausten uskottavuus kestää.

Ideaparkin idea on yrittää kuoria kermaa eristämällä kaupungista se, mikä tekee kaupungista hyvän kauppapaikan. Otetaan jokin piste, jonka saavutettavuus on hyvä - mutta Ideaparkin tapauksessa vain henkilöautolla. Rakennetaan sinne mahdollisimman halvalla "kaupunkikeskusta" ilman mitään muuta kuin kauppoja ja pikaruokaloita. Tällä konstilla maksimoidaan pysäköintipaikkojen tila. Tällaisen Ideaparkin maksimikoko määräytyy pysäköintialueen laajuudesta. Sitä rajoittaa se, miten pitkälle asiakkaat suostuvat räntäsateessa ja sohjossa työntämään kuutiometrin ostoskärryjä.

Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki itse asiassa kieltää tuollaisten rakentamisen, jos lakia tulkitaan oikein eli siten kuin on tarkoitettu. Ideaparkki perustuu yhdykuntarakenteen toiminnalliseen eriyttämiseen ja hajauttamiseen ja on siten kestävän kehityksen vastaista. Sellaiselle rakentamiselle ei pitäisi tehdä asemakaavoja eikä antaa rakennuslupaa.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Konseptin monistamisella on siten aikaa muutama vuosi. Eli vuokrasopimusten pituus. Kun suuri osa liikkeistä on ketjujen liikkeitä, ne eivät voi mennä konkurssiin ja ulkoinen harhakuva säilyy. Muistuttaa ketjukirjettä, joka tuottaa perustajalleen sen ajan minkä lupausten uskottavuus kestää.


Eivätkö ideaparkkien yrittäjät ole tietoisia riskeistä? Vaikka liikkeet ovat kuinka ns ketjujen liikkeitä, se tarkoittaa kuitenkin sitä että jokaista liikettä omistaa jokin yrittäjä joka on pannut suuren osan koko henk. kohtaisesta kapasiteetistaan ja pääomastaan likoon. Jos konkka tulee, niin ketju saa kyllä  jonkun toisen puolihullun jatkamaan. 




> Ideaparkin idea on yrittää kuoria kermaa eristämällä kaupungista se, mikä tekee kaupungista hyvän kauppapaikan. Otetaan jokin piste, jonka saavutettavuus on hyvä - mutta Ideaparkin tapauksessa vain henkilöautolla. Rakennetaan sinne mahdollisimman halvalla "kaupunkikeskusta" ilman mitään muuta kuin kauppoja ja pikaruokaloita. Tällä konstilla maksimoidaan pysäköintipaikkojen tila. Tällaisen Ideaparkin maksimikoko määräytyy pysäköintialueen laajuudesta. Sitä rajoittaa se, miten pitkälle asiakkaat suostuvat räntäsateessa ja sohjossa työntämään kuutiometrin ostoskärryjä.


Ideaparkit ovat varmaan raittiusväen, uskonlahkolaisten ja muiden moralistien taivas. Vaikka niissä on ravintoloita, niin autoilupakko tekee kapakkaillan vieton niissä käytännössä mahdottomaksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Pieksämäelle ei kenelläkään mitään asiaa- ei nyt eikä koskaan tulevaisuudessakaan.


Mitähän asiaa kenelläkään on Töysän Tuuriin? Kuka tiesi jostain Lempäälästä mitään ennen Ideaparkia?

(Epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi todettakoon, että en minäkään riemuitse tuollaisista yhdyskuntarakennetta hajauttavista ja kyseenalaisesti edes maaseutua elvyttävistä peltokaupoista, mutta se nyt vaan sattuu olemaan hyvä bisnes rakentaa sellaisia, pidimme siitä tai emme, ja nykyihmiset nyt vaan ovat valmiita ajamaan lauantaiostoksille vaikkapa sadan kilometrin päähän.)

----------


## petteri

Umpihullu hanke tuo Pieksämäen Ideapark. Pieksämäellä on noin 90000 neliötä liiketilaa ja Varkaudessa 190000 neliötä. Noissa neliöissä on mukana tilaa vievä kauppa eli rautakauppa, maatalouskauppa, huonekalukauppa, Prismat jne. Ja osa tiloista on muussa käytössä.

Voisi ehkä arvioida, että Pieksämäki-Varkauden 20-25 % nykyisestä liiketilapinta-alasta on jotenkin Ideaparkin kanssa kilpailevaa tilaa eli 60000-75000 neliötä.

Ja Sukari suunnittelee rakentavansa 130000 neliön kauppakeskuksen. Ei tarvita avaruustiedettä sen käsittämiseen, mitä tapahtuu kun kohtuullisen pienen taantuvan talousalueen liiketilatarjonta kolminkertaistetaan yhdessä yössä. 

Tuossa hankkeessa suhteellisuudentajuton yrittäjä polttaa rahojaan. Se, että viime vuosina erittäin suuri osa kauppakeskushankkeista on taloudellisesti onnistunut ei tarkoita, ettei rakentamalla ylisuuren kauppakeskuksen väärään paikkaan, voi tehdä jättitappioita. Näkee vaan, saako  Sukari näinä subprimeaikoina kauppakeskukseen rahoitusta. Vuosi sitten rahoitus olisi kyllä onnistunut, mutta silloin kaikki kiinteistöt revittiinkin käsistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Umpihullu hanke tuo Pieksämäen Ideapark. Pieksämäellä on noin 90000 neliötä liiketilaa ja Varkaudessa 190000 neliötä. Noissa neliöissä on mukana tilaa vievä kauppa eli rautakauppa, maatalouskauppa, huonekalukauppa, Prismat jne. Ja osa tiloista on muussa käytössä.
> 
> Voisi ehkä arvioida, että Pieksämäki-Varkauden 20-25 % nykyisestä liiketilapinta-alasta on jotenkin Ideaparkin kanssa kilpailevaa tilaa eli 60000-75000 neliötä.
> 
> Ja Sukari suunnittelee rakentavansa 130000 neliön kauppakeskuksen. Ei tarvita avaruustiedettä sen käsittämiseen, mitä tapahtuu kun kohtuullisen pienen taantuvan talousalueen liiketilatarjonta kolminkertaistetaan yhdessä yössä.


Vähän etelämpänä, Saimaan alueella eli Mikkelin/Imatran korkeudella voisi jonkinlainen ideapark toimia, koska siellä on paljon kesäasukkaita ja siellä käy venäläisiä runsaasti. Pieksämäen-Varkauden seudulla on jo vähemmän, eikä mikään valtatie mene Pieksämäen kautta. Tuurin kyläkauppa toimii siksi, että koko Suomessa ei ole toista vastaavanlaista, koko kompleksi on yksi ainoa kauppa ja sen logistiikkatoiminnot on trimmattu mahdollisimman tehokkaiksi. Tuurin kyläkauppa oli aluksi pieni ja nimensä veroinen,  ja kasvoi pikkuhiljaa sitä mukaa kuin maine levisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Umpihullu hanke tuo Pieksämäen Ideapark. Pieksämäellä on noin 90000 neliötä liiketilaa ja Varkaudessa 190000 neliötä.


Tuskinpa kaikki nuo neliöt ovat kovin kauan käytössä Pieksän Idiksen avautumisen jälkeen.

Ihan samanlaista rakentamista tapahtuu pääkaupunkiseudulla. Lähiostarit kuihtuvat, kauko-ostosparatiiseja nousee lisää. Espoon Suomenoja paisuu, sielläkään ei ole juurikaan asutusta. Vantaan Tammiston tai Jumbon lähettyvillä ei asu juuri ketään, ja sinne on kaikkialta normaalia arkiliikkumista hankalampi matka. Mikrotasolla Tammisto on Vantaan Pieksämäki, Suomenoja Espoon.

Seudulla on mielin määrin liiketilaa ja kilpailijoita, mutta silti on ollut välttämätöntä rakentaa jumboja lisää, eikä loppua näy. Sama tapahtuu nyt vähän isommalla asteikolla Pieksämäellä. Topin rahoilla, ei meidän.

----------


## petteri

Tuossa hankkeessa on pääkaupunkiseutuun verrattuna vain pieni mittakaavaero. Helsingin seudulla on 4 miljoonaa neliötä liiketilaa.  Pieksämäki-Varkaus alueella 280000 neliötä. Tuo Ideaparkin 130000 neliön lisäys vastaa samaa kuin, että Helsingin seudulle rakennettaisiin noin 30 Jumboa(a 85000 neliötä) kerralla.

Vertailuna Lempäälän Ideaparkkiin. Tampereen ja Hämeenlinnan alueilla oli ennen Ideaparkkia noin 1,6 miljoonaa neliötä liiketilaa. Ideapark lisäsi tarjontaa 100000 neliötä. Pieksämäen Ideapark-hankkeen koko on talousalueen nykyiseen liiketilatarjontaan suhteutettuna Lempäälän hankkeeseen verrattuna noin 7 kertainen.

----------


## Kani

> Tuossa on pääkaupunkiseutuun verrattuna vain pieni mittakaavaero. Helsingin seudulla on 4 miljoonaa neliötä liiketilaa. Pieksämäki-Varkaus alueella 280000 neliötä.


Onhan mittakaavassa ero, mutta logiikassa ei juurikaan. Otetaan joku pelto kaukana asutuksesta, mutta jonkinlaisten liikenneväylien keskeltä ja rakennetaan sinne valtava, autoiluun perustuva kauppakeskus. Ja Pieksämäessä on paikkana se etu, että eipähän ole kilpailijoita häiritsemässä jättihanketta.

----------


## petteri

Logiikka ei paljon lohduta kiinteistösijoittajaa siinä vaiheessa, kun käsissä on 130000 neliön kauppakeskus, jonka tiloista 70000 neliötä on vuokrattu vuokratasosta tinkien.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ihan samanlaista rakentamista tapahtuu pääkaupunkiseudulla. Lähiostarit kuihtuvat, kauko-ostosparatiiseja nousee lisää. Espoon Suomenoja paisuu, sielläkään ei ole juurikaan asutusta. Vantaan Tammiston tai Jumbon lähettyvillä ei asu juuri ketään, ja sinne on kaikkialta normaalia arkiliikkumista hankalampi matka. Mikrotasolla Tammisto on Vantaan Pieksämäki, Suomenoja Espoon.


Suomenojan puolustukseksi täytyy sanoa se, että siellä on enimmäkseen vain huonekalu-, sisustus- ja kodinkoneliikkeitä sekä rautakauppoja, ei juuri päivittäistavarakauppoja, ainoa jonka tiedän on Lidl. Suomenojalla on myös aika tiivistä pientaloasutusta ympärillä. 

Mikä on huonoa Suomenojassa on se, että siellä on varsinkin lauantaisin armottomat liikenneruuhkat, ja että jos tarvitsee ostaa vain muutaman ruuvin ja mutterin, se on aika turhautavaa ajaa sinne ja tapella liikenteessä, mutta minkäs teet kun lähikaupoissa ei ruuveja eikä muttereita saa!

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> Logiikka ei paljon lohduta kiinteistösijoittajaa siinä vaiheessa, kun käsissä on 130000 neliön kauppakeskus, jonka tiloista 70000 neliötä on vuokrattu vuokratasosta tinkien.


Eikö se ole enemmänkin sijoittajien kuin meidän veronmaksajien ongelma. Ei kai meidän tarvitse sen enempää olla huolestuneita pääkaupunkiseudunkaan kiinteistönomistajien sielunelämästä.

Vaarantaahan se toki metropolipolitiikkamme etenemistä, että joku vielä investoi alueelle, jonka postinumero alkaa enemmän kuin kolmosella. (Vapaavalintainen hymiö.)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Umpihullu hanke tuo Pieksämäen Ideapark. Pieksämäellä on noin 90000 neliötä liiketilaa ja Varkaudessa 190000 neliötä. Noissa neliöissä on mukana tilaa vievä kauppa eli rautakauppa, maatalouskauppa, huonekalukauppa, Prismat jne. Ja osa tiloista on muussa käytössä.... Ja Sukari suunnittelee rakentavansa 130000 neliön kauppakeskuksen.


Tämähän sen näiden kauppakeskusten "menestymisen" logiikka onkin. Ne vain tappavat olemassa olevaa kaupan tarjontaa, eivät tuo mitään uuttaa.

Liikepinta-alan pitäisi teoriassa kasvaa väestönkasvun tahdissa, jos oletetaan, että kaikki tila on opitmaalisessa käytössä. Jos taas kauppalla on löysää pinta-alaa, liiketilan määrä pysyy ennallaan tai vähenee, ainakin suhteessa asukasmäärään. Ja silloin kun tapahtuu näin, siitä on iloa kuluttajalle, koska kaupan kiinteistökulut vähenevät.

Kun liiketila kasvaa enemmän kuin väestönkasvu, me kuluttajat maksamme vain rakennusliikkeiden businesta. Me emme saa hyvitystä siitä, kun 10 vuotta käytössä ollut ostari tai pienempi kauppakeskus puretaan. Sen sijaan me maksamme yhä uusista ja uusita tiloista ja elätämme rakennusteollisuutta maitomme hinnalla.

Sukarin liikeidea on ajaa olemassa olevat kaupat konkurssiin tai lopettamaan muuten. Kärsijöinä eivät ole itse kauppiaat - jos ovat vuokralla tiloissaan - vaan kiinteistöjen omistajat. Ideaparkit eivät suinkaan lisää aineellista elintasoa (kuten joku silmäätekevä luulee), mikä voisi tuoda lisää ostovoimaa ja kysyntää eli tarvetta lisätä kaupan pinta-alaa asukasta kohden. Päin vastoin, ne kuormittavat kansantaloutta ja tosiasiassa heikentävät ostovoimaa. Mutta kohdistavat sen vähän jäljellejäävän Sukarille kaikkien muiden kustannuksella.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tämähän sen näiden kauppakeskusten "menestymisen" logiikka onkin. Ne vain tappavat olemassa olevaa kaupan tarjontaa, eivät tuo mitään uuttaa.


Tekisi vähän mieli väittää vastaan. Kauppakeskukset on oire, ja se tauti mikä tappaa pientaajamat on autoilun mahdollistama lisääntyvä asumisväljyys (ja maaltamuutto joka ei tule loppumaan vielä moneen kymmeneen vuoteen). Kaavoittaja ei ole vastannut tiiviimmällä kaavalla. Ei jossain peltojen keskelle hehtaaritonteille rakennetulla omakotitaloalueella ole mitään edellytyksiä pienellekään kannattavalle kaupalle, kilpailua tai ei. Ja jos asukkaat autoilevat kauppaan joka tapauksessa, niin voi sitä sitten ajaa samantien pitemmälle.

Se että kauppakeskukset tappaisivat muuten elinvoimaisia keskustoja on kuitenkin mielestäni väärä luulo. Varmasti useampikin Töölöläinen käy silloin tällöin autolla jossain sellossa, mutta tämä on kuitenkin verrattaen pieni virta. Keskustassa pikkukauppoja ovat tappaneet suuremmat keskustakaupat, tavallaaan toki sama ilmiö pienemmässä mittakaavassa, mutta nämä eivät edellytä autoilua. Sellot on pääkaupunkiseudullakin etupäässä niitä varten, jotka asuvat haja-asutuksessa jossa lähikauppa ei kannata.

Luin Taloussanomista taannoin napakan kaupan alan konsultin mielipidekirjoituksen aiheesta, ei valitettavasti netissä. Hänen mukaansa vanheneva, mukavuuden haluisempi ja omasta ajastaan entistä tarkempi väestö, ei halua maksaa yhä enemmän autoilustaan kehäteillä, jotta pääsevät kävelemään kilometritolkulla aaltopeltihalleissa. Semminkin kun näiden valikoimat tai hinnat eivät ole juuri sen kummempia kuin tuollaisen normaalin tuhannen neliön lähikaupan. Hänen mukaansa aika suuri osa suunnitelluista automarketeista on yksinkertaisesti huonoja investointeja.

Tunnistan ainakin itseni, vaikka asun kaupungissa niin minulla on (toistaiseksi) auto, ja saatan jopa joskus käydä sillä kaupassa esimerkiksi Arabiassa. Mutta ei tulisi pieneen mieleenkään lähteä jonnekin Jumboon kauppaan, kauhea vaiva. Oikeastaan ainoa tavara jota tulee kehämarketeista haettua on huonekalut, eikä niistäkään kaikkia.

----------


## Compact

> Oikeastaan ainoa tavara jota tulee kehämarketeista haettua on huonekalut, eikä niistäkään kaikkia.


Huonekaluja kai ostetaan lähinnä muutettaessa uuteen, entisestä poikkeavaan asuntoon tai sitten kulumisen jälkeen vaihtelunhalusta noin parinkymmenen vuoden välein? Ei kai nyt huonekalut ole mikään tuoteryhmä, jota käydään ostamassa noin vain marketista? Tai jos on, niin kulutusjuhlat heillä vain edelleen jatkuvat. Epä-jlf:mäistä hommaa...

----------


## petteri

> Eikö se ole enemmänkin sijoittajien kuin meidän veronmaksajien ongelma. Ei kai meidän tarvitse sen enempää olla huolestuneita pääkaupunkiseudunkaan kiinteistönomistajien sielunelämästä.
> 
> Vaarantaahan se toki metropolipolitiikkamme etenemistä, että joku vielä investoi alueelle, jonka postinumero alkaa enemmän kuin kolmosella. (Vapaavalintainen hymiö.)



Valtava tyhjien kiinteistöjen määrä on myös yhteiskunnalinen ongelma. Suuri määrä tyhjiä tiloja voi johtaa kaupungissa vähän slummiutumistyyppiseen ilmiöön muiden kuin kaikkein kysytyimpien liiketilojen osalta. Ja taantuvalla seudulla ei ole niin helppo saneerata kiinteistöjä uuteen käyttöön kuin virkeillä alueilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tekisi vähän mieli väittää vastaan. Kauppakeskukset on oire, ja se tauti mikä tappaa pientaajamat on autoilun mahdollistama lisääntyvä asumisväljyys (ja maaltamuutto joka ei tule loppumaan vielä moneen kymmeneen vuoteen). Kaavoittaja ei ole vastannut tiiviimmällä kaavalla. Ei jossain peltojen keskelle hehtaaritonteille rakennetulla omakotitaloalueella ole mitään edellytyksiä pienellekään kannattavalle kaupalle, kilpailua tai ei. Ja jos asukkaat autoilevat kauppaan joka tapauksessa, niin voi sitä sitten ajaa samantien pitemmälle.


Olet varmasti oikeassa. Mutta minusta tässä on kuitenkin muna/kana-ilmiö. Kauppakeskuskulttuuri myös tukee haja-asutusta. Jos tiivimmässä asumisessa ei enää ole mitään etua, on yhden tekevää muuttaa haja-asutukseen, ja saada edes haja-asutuksen etuja kun ei menetä olemattomia tiiviin asumisen etuja.




> Se että kauppakeskukset tappaisivat muuten elinvoimaisia keskustoja on kuitenkin mielestäni väärä luulo.


Tämä olisi varmaan edelleen tutkimisen ja erityisesti seuraamisen arvoinen asia. Musiikkiliike muutti keskustasta pois haja-asutuksen keskelle. Asiakkaat kehuvat nyt, miten on helppo asioida kun pääsee autolla oven eteen. Keskustassa ei päässyt. Toisaalta Jumbon naapurissa oleva Retailpark ei vaan menesty.

Minusta ratkaiseva tekijä on siinä, onko hankittava auto vai voiko elää ilman. Jos on yksikin syy, minkä vuoksi se auto on hankittava, sitä käytetään sitten siihenkin, mihin sitä ei ennen tarvittu. Eli käyttäytymistottumukset muutetaan kun auto hankitaan.

CityCarClubin tapainen yhteiskäyttöauto on yksi ratkaisu siihen, ettei tarvitse hankkia autoa satunnaisiin tarpeisiin. Mutta sillä on sama ongelma kuin muillakin palveluilla: ei ole saatavilla ilman autoa kuin korttelikaupungin alueella. Yhteiskäyttöauton kun pitäisi olla saatavilla yhtä lähellä kuin lähin joukkoliikennepysäkki. Liityntäliikenteen päässä (kuten Itäkeskuksessa) oleva yhteiskäyttöauto ei tarjoa tarpeellista palvelutasoa.




> Luin Taloussanomista taannoin napakan kaupan alan konsultin mielipidekirjoituksen aiheesta, ei valitettavasti netissä. Hänen mukaansa vanheneva, mukavuuden haluisempi ja omasta ajastaan entistä tarkempi väestö, ei halua maksaa yhä enemmän autoilustaan kehäteillä, jotta pääsevät kävelemään kilometritolkulla aaltopeltihalleissa. Semminkin kun näiden valikoimat tai hinnat eivät ole juuri sen kummempia kuin tuollaisen normaalin tuhannen neliön lähikaupan. Hänen mukaansa aika suuri osa suunnitelluista automarketeista on yksinkertaisesti huonoja investointeja.


Toivottavasti hän on oikeassa, ja uskon, että voi ollakin. Jumboihin lapsina retuutettu sukupolvi ei ehkä rakastakaan mokomaa ajanhukkaa kuten vanhempansa vaan haluaa palvelua. Miksi pitäisi nähdä moinen vaiva, kun suuren osan asioista voi hoitaa kotona internetin kautta. Jos ei vihanneksia voi valita nettikaupasta, niin kun valinnan voi tehdä esikaupungissakin korttelikaupassa, se on paljon parempaa kuin käyttää illan vapaa-aika marketretkeilyyn.

Antero

----------


## tkunnas

> Täältä Joensuusta katsottuna tuo on täysin älytön hanke. Jos Kuopio, Mikkeli, Joensuu jne olisivat  enintään 50 km  Pieksämäeltä, niin voisi toimia, mutta kuinka monta shoppailijaa lähtee 100-150 km:n päähän? Kaukomatkaajatkaan tuskin pitkää pysähdystä haluavat tehdä.


Kulkeehan ne jotkut hullut satoja kilometrejä Keskisen kyläkauppaankin.

----------


## Ozzy

Ei ole oikein verrattavissa Keskinen ja Ideapark mielestäni. Keskinen myy massoille halvalla villinä eri tukuista riippumattomana tavaran sisäänostajana suuria eriä tavaraa kulutuskirjon laidasta laitaan- sen sijaan Sukarin
Ideapark ainakin Lempäälässä perustuu pieniin pikkuputiikkeihin, jotka pyrkivät myymään merkkituotteita kalliilla ja vähän sen ylikin . Keskittyen erityisesti naisten vaatteisiin ja toisaalta huonekalumyymälöihin siinä ohessa. Itä-Suomessa tuo voisi toimia venäläisten rahoilla jossain lähempänä rajaa ja kulkureittien varrella- ei siis Pieksämäellä.

----------


## tkunnas

> Ei ole oikein verrattavissa Keskinen ja Ideapark mielestäni. Keskinen myy massoille halvalla villinä eri tukuista riippumattomana tavaran sisäänostajana suuria eriä tavaraa kulutuskirjon laidasta laitaan- sen sijaan Sukarin
> Ideapark ainakin Lempäälässä perustuu pieniin pikkuputiikkeihin, jotka pyrkivät myymään merkkituotteita kalliilla ja vähän sen ylikin .


No siis pointtina tuossa minulla olikin, että jos Keskisen rihkamakauppaan viitsitään tulla satojen kilometrien päästä, niin kai sitten sellaiseenkin paikkaan, jossa myydään kunnollista tavaraa.

Vaan kukapa ihmisten aivoituksia ymmärtää.

Surullista tämä silti on. Kohta Pieksämäen keskustassa ei ole kuin K-market, S-market ja Siwa tai Valintatalo. Siitä voi sitten joku muusikko tehdä laulun työnimellä "Bluesia Pieksämäen keskustassa".

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Olet varmasti oikeassa. Mutta minusta tässä on kuitenkin muna/kana-ilmiö. Kauppakeskuskulttuuri myös tukee haja-asutusta. Jos tiivimmässä asumisessa ei enää ole mitään etua, on yhden tekevää muuttaa haja-asutukseen, ja saada edes haja-asutuksen etuja kun ei menetä olemattomia tiiviin asumisen etuja.


Mielestäni autoistuminen ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumien johtuu vallan monista syistä, ja kauppakeskukset ovat vain yksi osatekijä. 

Tekijät ovat: 
- Erot asumisen hinnassa maaseudun ja kaupungin välillä
- Elämäntilanne
- Ammatti ja työpaikka
- Harrastukset, esim urheilua harrastavat suosivat kaupunkien ulkopuolella asumista, kulttuuria harrastavat taas kaupungeissa 
- Juuret ja tausta, pitääkö itseään stadilaisena vai landepaukkuna, onko kenties maahanmuuttaja
- Kulutustottumukset, vasta tässä tulee kauppakeskus-aspekti mukaan
- Yhteiskunnallinen suhtautumien, ympäristötietoisuus, uskonto
- Ikä ja terveydentila, mahdolliset rajoitteet

Avainasemassa on mielestäni ensiksi mainittu kohta, siihen yhteiskunta voi vaikuttaa aktiivisesti tekemällä kaupungeissa asumien edullisemmaksi kuin se nyt on, sekä kaavoittamalla estää työpaikkojen sijoittumien hajallaan. Muihin, varsinkaan elämän- ja terveydentilanteisiin ja muihin henkilökohtaisiin valintoihin on vaikeampi puuttua, tai eivät ainakaan kuulu nykyaikaisen demokraattisen yhteiskunnan keinovalikoimaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielestäni autoistuminen ja yhdyskuntarakenteen hajautumien johtuu vallan monista syistä, ja kauppakeskukset ovat vain yksi osatekijä. 
> 
> Tekijät ovat: 
> - Erot asumisen hinnassa maaseudun ja kaupungin välillä...


Tämä on tärkeä tekijä, jossa ongelma on valinnanvaran puute. Moni muuttaa haja-asutusalueelle (joka on eri asia kuin maaseutu, mutta tulkitsen niin, että tarkoitat kuitenkin maaseudulla tässä haja-asutusta seudun laitamilla) ja omakotitaloon pakosta. Koska tulot riittävät savipellon pakettitaloon, mutta eivät edes kerrostalokolmioon hyvän joukkoliikenteen alueella.

Kaukana asumisen halvan kustannuksen vastapainoksi tulee sitten kahden auton omistaminen ja käyttäminen, lasten kasvaessa vielä useamman. Toisin kuin asunnon kanssa, autojen valinnassa ja kustannuksissa on pelivaraa, jolla sitten joustetaan tulojen mukaan.

Ideapark-kulttuuri lypsää ja tukee tätä järjestelmää. Ideapark on uusköyhälistön synteettinen kaupunkikeskustan korvike. Hyvin toimeen tulevilla on varaa asua ja asioida kaupungissa, jossa on tarjolla huomattavan paljon muutakin eli elämänlaatua, ei pelkällä hinnalla kilpailevia hallimyymälöitä. Uusköyhälistön ostovoimasta suuri osa valuu auto- ja bensakauppiaille. Jäljelle jäävä elintaso riittää juuri ja juuri perusroinaan, jota voi hakea peltihallikaupungista, joka suljetaan klo 21. Hyvä niin, jotta se köyhä ei unohdu kaupungin rientoihin vaan jaksaa nousta viideltä taas auton rattiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ideapark-kulttuuri lypsää ja tukee tätä järjestelmää. Ideapark on uusköyhälistön synteettinen kaupunkikeskustan korvike. Hyvin toimeen tulevilla on varaa asua ja asioida kaupungissa, jossa on tarjolla huomattavan paljon muutakin eli elämänlaatua, ei pelkällä hinnalla kilpailevia hallimyymälöitä. Uusköyhälistön ostovoimasta suuri osa valuu auto- ja bensakauppiaille. Jäljelle jäävä elintaso riittää juuri ja juuri perusroinaan, jota voi hakea peltihallikaupungista, joka suljetaan klo 21. Hyvä niin, jotta se köyhä ei unohdu kaupungin rientoihin vaan jaksaa nousta viideltä taas auton rattiin.


Aika hyvin sanottu :Wink:  Toki täytyy muistaa että uusköyhälistöä on monenlaista. Itse olin 90-luvun laman aikaan "uusköyhä", mutta en kierrellyt maakuntien halpahalleja pelkästään niiden vuoksi, mutta jos tuli jossain toisessa kaupungissa käytyä, niin tarkastin ostosmahdollisuudet. En toki huomannut mitän suurta eroa itä-Suomen Tokmanien ja etelän Tarjoustalojen välillä. Nykyään nekin ovat sama firmaa. Valistunut uusköyhä osaa myös kierrellä kotikaupunkinsa kirpputoreja ja tehdä löytöjä jonkinlaisella menestyksellä. 

Uusköyhät ovat myös aina matkustelleet mitä ihmeellisimpiin paikkoihin saadaksen jotain himoittua halvalla. 70-luvulla oli muotia käydä ostamassa voita Haaparannasta, ja 90-luvulla risteilemässä Tallinnassa, ja nyt he lentävät Thaimaaseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## antti

Turha tässä on Sukaria mollata, jos hän ei rakentaisi Pieksämäen Ideaparkkia, niin vastaavan elämysalueen tekisi joku muu. Tässähän on vain halu vastata asiakkaiden käyttäytymiseen. Jo Jumboa ja Selloa suunniteltaessa monet ihmettelivät, mistä niihin riittää asiakkaita. Itseäkin vähän ihmetyttää Pieksämäen vetovoima, mutta todennäköisesti kun siellä jaetaan avajaisilmapalloja, on väkeä ruuhkaksi asti. Monen sadan kilometrin etäisyydeltä  järjestetään bussimatkoja, kuten nykyisikin moneen isompaan kauppakeskukseen.  Onko siinä sitten järkeä hakea jotain erikoistarjouspaitaa naapuriläänistä, on jo toinen juttu.

----------


## Ozzy

KO.heppuli- niin me kaikki muutkin saamme käyttää liikenevän vapaan valuutan ihan miten itse parhaaksi näämme. Ei kai tässä kukaan ketään mollaa,mutta lähimmäisestä saa kai olla aidosti huolissaan, jos rupeaa pahasti viiraamaan.

Jos minä varallisuuteeni suhteutettena ostaisin vaikkapa tankkiautollisen Nokian kikkarevettä, niin saisin vielä nykyistä suuremman hullun leiman otsaan. Jos lyödään tarkoituksella kättä syvälle jo etukäteen varmaan lehmänläjään, niin tulee mieleen vaan kaikenlaista tyyliin EU-Bochum-Nokia.

----------


## kouvo

> Eikö se ole enemmänkin sijoittajien kuin meidän veronmaksajien ongelma. Ei kai meidän tarvitse sen enempää olla huolestuneita pääkaupunkiseudunkaan kiinteistönomistajien sielunelämästä.
> 
> Vaarantaahan se toki metropolipolitiikkamme etenemistä, että joku vielä investoi alueelle, jonka postinumero alkaa enemmän kuin kolmosella. (Vapaavalintainen hymiö.)


Näin juuri. En ymmärrä tätä jeesustelun määrää, mikä syntyy kun Topi päättää omilla rahoillaan pistää kioskin pystyyn Pieksämäelle. Maamme "metropolialueelle" sen sijaan rakennetaan ja suunnitellaan jos jonkinnäköistä kauppakeskus-viihdekeskus-sisälaskettelurinnevirityksiä, ja niitä pidetään täysin luonnollisina nykyihmisen (Kehä III:sen sisäpuolella asuvan) perustarpeina. 

Pieksämäkeläiset ovat itse halunneet Ideaparkin kuntaansa ja pidän hatunnostonarvoisena liikkeenä sitä, että Sukari lähtee toteuttamaan hanketta, jolle ainakin tämän foorumin kirjoittajien parissa ja todennäköisesti laajemminkin on lyöty jo varman tuhon leima.

Pieksämäki ei varmasti elä kaikken dynaamisinta vaihettaan tällähetkellä. Niinpä näkisin, että alueen elinkelpoisuuden säilyttämisen kannalta kyseinen hanke tarjoaa piristysruiskeen ja ylipäätään viestin, että maakuntakapungeillakin on mahdollisuudet pärjätä (tosin luonnollisesti nöyränä ja vaatimattomana suuren ja mahtavan lähes 600 000 asukkaan metropolin, ja sitä ympäröivien parin epäkupungin varjossa). 

Todettakoon, että henkilökohtaisesti en kannata Ideaparkin kaltaisia mammuttihalleja, eikä mieleeni tulisikaan lähteä satojen kilometrien päähän kyseisiä monumentteja ihailemaan. Taitaa vaan olla niin, että Lempäälän Ideaparkin pihastakin löytyy viikonloppuisin suhteellisen monen "metropolilaisen" auto, vaikka samat kioskit löytyvät lähiostariltakin. Näin ollen voidaan kai olettaa, että myös Pieksämäelle riittää asiakkaita esim. Joensuusta ja Kuopiosta. 

Myönnettäkköön, että myös itse pidän Sukarin sijoitusta aikamoisena riskibisneksenä. Toisaalta, jonkun otettava riskejä tai kohta ollaan tilanteessa, jossa kaikki yksityiset investoinnit kohdistuvat kolmosella tai sitä pienemällä alkaville postinumeroalueille. (Voitte vapaasti olla kuvittelematta hymiötä tämän viimeisen virkkeen perään.)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Uusköyhät ovat myös aina matkustelleet mitä ihmeellisimpiin paikkoihin saadaksen jotain himoittua halvalla.


Keitähän ne autoilevat ja lentelevät "uusköyhät" oikein ovat ja mistä ovat saaneet nimen "uusköyhä"?  Esimerkiksi kansaneläke on 558,46 euroa kuukaudessa.

----------


## sebastin

Mielestäni Ideapark on ollut hirveä hanke alusta lähtien. Tällä hetkellä Ideaparkit on kuitenkin kannattavia sijoituksia. Hankkeen puuhamies/rahoittaja maalaili kuinka kuinka ihmiset rakastavat ajaa autoa moottoritienvarsien hypermarketteihin. 20-25v päästä hypermarketit on täysin kannattamattomia hankkeita. Moottoritievarsikauppakeskuksia rakennetaan tällä hetkellä jo liikaa. Veikkaan Ideaparkin muiden mukana ottavan tappiota niskaan. Sen verran ruusuisia maalailuja olivat Ideapark-herran lausunnot, jos olette katsoneet, esim. tv-haastatteluissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Veikkaan Ideaparkin muiden mukana ottavan tappiota niskaan. Sen verran ruusuisia maalailuja olivat Ideapark-herran lausunnot, jos olette katsoneet, esim. tv-haastatteluissa.


Aivan. Sukarin liikeidea ei ole myydä asiakkaille yhtään mitään, vaan periä vuokraa peltihalliin halvalla rakennetuista liiketiloista. Vuokra ei ole sidottu liikevaihtoon, kuten kauppiaan toimeentulo. Niinpä tappion ottavat kannettavakseen liiketilojen vuokraajat. Sukari kuittaa omat rahansa pitkillä vuokrasopimuksilla, joista ei pääse irti. Kun sopimuskausi päättyy, peltihalli on jo maksettu.

Ylipäätään meidän jokaisen olisi hyvä ymmärtää se, että kun Sukarin tapainen yrittäjä menee konkurssiin, ME maksamme viulut. Konkurssi tarkoittaa sitä, että yrityksen velat ylittävät varat, ja velkojat eivät saa rahojaan enää takaisin. Jos velkoja on pankki, se kerää menetetyt rahat muilta velallisiltaan. Kaikkein varmimpia velkojen ja korkojen maksajia ovat yksityiset kansalaiset asuntolainoineen, joten ME kustannamme pieleen menevät ideaparkkipelleilyt.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> Uusköyhät ovat myös aina matkustelleet mitä ihmeellisimpiin paikkoihin saadaksen jotain himoittua halvalla... nyt he lentävät Thaimaaseen.


Ei kai nyt kovin uusköyhä voi olla jos on varaa matkustaa Thaimaaseen. En keksi mitään halpaa hankittavaa Thaimaaseesta, jonka tavaran voisi ahtaassa lentokoneessa kotia tuoda, ellei nyt Ranta-Rolexia sellaiseksi lasketa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei kai nyt kovin uusköyhä voi olla jos on varaa matkustaa Thaimaaseen. En keksi mitään halpaa hankittavaa Thaimaaseesta, jonka tavaran voisi ahtaassa lentokoneessa kotia tuoda, ellei nyt Ranta-Rolexia sellaiseksi lasketa?


Se oli tarkoitus olla satiiria tuo määritelmäni tämän päivän "uusköyhistä". Jatkoin vähän Anteron aloittamaa teemaa. 

Mittatilausvaatteet sekä kaikenlaiset "elämykset" ja yleensä halpa hintataso ja matkojen halpuus ovat vetäneet porukkaa Thaimaaseen jo kauan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Asiahan ei minulle kuulu (vaan näkyy), mutta taitavat silti lentää Thaimaahan eivätkä Thaimaaseen.   :Wink:

----------


## Compact

> Asiahan ei minulle kuulu..


Yep!

Töölööseen, Korsooseen, Thaimaaseen jne.  :Wink: 

Voita haettiin oikeasti HaaparannaLTA!

----------


## Ozzy

Tsot Sot- tämä Treen eteläinen lähiö on juuri näinkin ihan ok - aivan kuten sanaseppo Saarela ilmaisi aikoinaan
http://yle.fi/levysto/firs2/kappale....%F6l%F6%F6seen

...aikas kaukana kyllä ollaan Ideaparkeista nyt.

ja samaan osastoon menee Thailandikin, ei kannattaisi olla heittämässä ensimmäistä pilkkakirvestä niin kovin kärkevästi :Wink:  , vaikka omaan korvaan särähtäisikin.

http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?s=1066

----------


## JSL

Tuovatpahan nämä hehtaarihallit ainakin töitä rakennus-, maanrakennus-, ja kuljetusaloille. Aina kun jonnekin rakennetaan uusia kauppakeskuksia, ihmetellään miten sinne löytyisi asiakkaita. Sukarin Topi on jo kauan pitänyt kalustetaloaan Maskussa, pitkän matkan päässä Turun keskustasta. Silti ihmiset käyvät siellä. Maskuunkin on suunnitteilla "Ireaparkki". Eräässä TV-haastattelussa Sukari kertoi menestyvänsä sillä, että tekee aina tarpeeksi suuren hallin. Aikoinaan Maskuun olisi tarvittu 500m² tilaa, mutta rakennettiinkin 2000m². 

Minkähänlaisessa kunnossa Pieksän liiketilat ovat? Yhtenä hyvänä puolena voisi pitää että rakennuskanta uudistuisi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

http://www.kotus.fi/index.phtml?s=1066

Kotuksen pohdinnoista käy ilmi, miksi en aio jatkossakaan matkustaa (esimerkiksi) Pertunmaaseen.   :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

Taloussanomat: Sukari tuo Ideaparkin pääkaupunkiin

www.taloussanomat.fi

----------


## SlaverioT

Lääke Ideapark:in kaltaisiin ilmiöihin olisi alueellinen kaavoituspolitiikka. Jos Tampereen seudulla olisi yhteinen kaavoituksesta vastaava viranomainen, joka ottaisi huomioon yhdyskuntarakenteen eheyden ja muut ekologiset näkökulmat ei koko Ideaparkkia olisi rakennettu. Tai ei ainakaan sinne minne se nyt tehtiin. Toisaalta ympäristökeskus voisi vaatia YVA-menettelyssä tarkempia selvityksiä siitä kuinka liikennevirrat järjestetään. Jos joukkoliikennettä ei otettaisi huomioon tai suunnitelmat olisivat epärealistiset voitaisiin lupa evätä.

----------


## ultrix

...tai jos edellytettäisiin myös taajaman ulkopuolisen ns. tilaa vievän kaupan merkinnät maakuntakaavassa, nykyäänhän vain taajamien ulkopuoliset päivittäistavarakaupan hypermarkettien sijainnit on esitettävä maakuntakaavassa, jonka siis ympäristöministeri joko vahvistaa tai jättää (osittain) vahvistamatta. Esimerkiksi Pirkanmaalla Nokialle taajamarakenteen ulkopuolelle kaavailtu hypermarketti jätettiin vahvistamatta, mistä Nokian kaupunki tietenkin valitti KHO:on asti.

----------


## sebastin

Tosissaan pitäisi kyllä ottaa se pelisääntö käyttöön, että tämmöisiä rakennetaan vain hyvien raideliikenneyhteyksien varrelle. Helsinki-pääkaupunkiseudulla on rakennettava kattava raideverkko ja keskittää työpaikat ja suuret kaupalliset palvelut joukkoliikenteen varrelle. 

Sinänsä minulla ei ole Sukarin halleja mitään vastaan, en tohtisi torjua hanketta pääkaupunkiseudulle. Itse tosin vierastan moottoriteiden varsiin tyhjästä syntyneitä ostoskaupunkeja kuten "Ideaparkkeja",,, varsinainen idea, ja koen ne epämielyttäviksi paikoiksi muovikasveineen ja tehtyine vanhoine kaupunkeineen.

----------


## ultrix

> Itse tosin vierastan moottoriteiden varsiin tyhjästä syntyneitä ostoskaupunkeja kuten "Ideaparkkeja",,, varsinainen idea, ja koen ne epämielyttäviksi paikoiksi muovikasveineen ja tehtyine vanhoine kaupunkeineen.


Hyvin tiivistetty. Hämmästelen, kuinka Ideapark voi kannattaa itsensä edes Lempäälässä, jonka 160 km säteellä asuu suurin osa suomalaisista, puhumattakaan jostain korven Pieksämäestä! Sukarin Ideapark olisi muuten ihan OK, mutta se uhkaa kuihduttaa paikallisen elinkeinoelämän Pieksämäen keskustasta. Jos Ideaparkiin käytettävät rahat käytettäisiin Pieksämäen elinkeinoelämän kehittämiseen vaikka Sukarin oman elinkeinoyhtiön kautta, uskoisin sillä olevan paremman tuoton kuin hehtaarihallilla, jota käydään kerran pällistelemässä. Tai vaikka Tampereen Koskikeskuksen kaltainen wau-arkkitehtuurin suhteellisen tiivis mutta mielenkiintoinen kauppakeskus keskellä kaupunkia, joka on oikeasti piristävä lisä kaupunkikuvaan, olipa mitä mieltä Verkatehtaan purkamisesta tahansa.

Olen käynyt vain kerran Ideaparkissa ja juurikin avajaispäivänä katsomassa vain, miltä paikka vaikuttaa. Ennakko-odotukseni vastasivat melko hyvin totuutta: tylsä ketjuliikkeillä varustettu kauppakeskus keskellä metsää, ei mitään arkkitehtonista antia edes sisäpuolella hallia. Kulisseista rakennettu kaupunki, jonka taivaan tilalla on peltikatto ilmastointiputkineen. "Vanha kaupunki" oli erittäin falskin näköinen. Jos Sukari olisi rakentanut Ideaparkin sijaan "Koskikeskus v2.0:n" vaikkapa Sääksjärvelle rataan kiinni ja Ideaparkille junalaiturit, kävisin ihan varmasti siellä useammin kuin nyt.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hämmästelen, kuinka Ideapark voi kannattaa itsensä edes Lempäälässä, jonka 160 km säteellä asuu suurin osa suomalaisista, puhumattakaan jostain korven Pieksämäestä! Sukarin Ideapark olisi muuten ihan OK, mutta se uhkaa kuihduttaa paikallisen elinkeinoelämän Pieksämäen keskustasta. Jos Ideaparkiin käytettävät rahat käytettäisiin Pieksämäen elinkeinoelämän kehittämiseen vaikka Sukarin oman elinkeinoyhtiön kautta, uskoisin sillä olevan paremman tuoton kuin hehtaarihallilla, jota käydään kerran pällistelemässä.


Itsekään en Ideaparkista mitenkään erityisesti pidä (käynyt 3 kertaa, ostokset varmaan yhteensä luokkaa alle 50 ), mutta markkinataloudessa on se hyvä puoli, että asiakkaan ei tarvitse huolehtia kannattavuudesta, kun sijoittaja tuhlaa vain omia rahojaan. Ja äänestää voi jaloillaan: jos ei pidä, ei käy, jolloin markkinamekanismi hoitaa asiat loppuun.

Toki negatiiviset vaikutukset keskustoihin ovat tiedossa. Tulee toisaalta mieleen, että olisiko muita keinoja ohjata kauppaa keskustoihin kuin soveltaa rajoituksia näihin isoihin kauppakeskuksiin. Tarkoitan vain sitä, että yksi syy investoida pelloille on se, että keskustassa se on paitsi kallista, myös äärimmäisen hankalaa. Ei tarvitse kuin ajatella miten paljon Ratinan kauppakeskusta on vastustettu.

Pahaa kyllä pelkään, että investoinnin tuotto (ROI, return on investment) ei välttämättä olisi Pieksämäen keskustassa parempi kuin pelloilla. Jos näin olisi, niin fiksu sijoittaja ohjaisi rahansa sinne.

Entäpä jos ryhdyttäisiin aktiivisesti kaavoittamaan isoja kauppapaikkoja hyville paikoille keskustojen tuntumaan ja ratojen varsille? Tampereella voisi esimerkiksi rautatieaseman yhteyteen matkakeskuksen rakentaa laitureiden päälle ja ison kauppakeskuksen siihen sen kylkeen, siis esimerkiksi. Katettaisiin vain ratapihaa. Ne neliöt olisivat ainakin hyvällä paikalla.  :Very Happy:  




> Tai vaikka Tampereen Koskikeskuksen kaltainen wau-arkkitehtuurin suhteellisen tiivis mutta mielenkiintoinen kauppakeskus keskellä kaupunkia, joka on oikeasti piristävä lisä kaupunkikuvaan, olipa mitä mieltä Verkatehtaan purkamisesta tahansa.


Heh, niin se aika menee. Kun Koskikeskus vuonna 1988 avattiin, se oli olevinaan aivan käsittämättömän, suorastaan järjettömän iso. Nyt se tuntuu pieneltä.

Muuten: ihmiset käyttäytyvät kauppakeskuksessa ja kaupungin keskustassa eri tavalla. Kauppakeskuksessa on kyllä paljon kävijöitä mutta pieni konversio katselijasta ostajaksi. Keskustan kauppakaduilla liikkeeseen poikkeaja ostaa varmemmin jotain, mikä oikeastaan on liikkeen kannalta varsin hyvä, kun ei tarvitse uhrata neliöitä, siivouspalveluita jne. pelkkien katselijoiden palvelemiseksi. Tämän ja muita näkemyksiä aiheesta löytää hyvästä kirjasta *Call of the Mall*, kirjoittanut Paco Underhill. Saman kirjoittajan edellinen kirja *Why We Buy* on myös erinomainen lukukokemus jos on kiinnostunut shoppailun luonteesta. (Näitä saanee tilattua myös Akateemisen ja Amazon.co.uk:n kautta.)

----------


## Kani

> Kun Koskikeskus vuonna 1988 avattiin, se oli olevinaan aivan käsittämättömän, suorastaan järjettömän iso. Nyt se tuntuu pieneltä.


Olikohan joskus 90-luvun lopulla, kun joku esitti, että yhdyskuntarakennetta hajauttavia hypermarketteja pitäisi ryhtyä suitsimaan lailla. Yksi peruste, miksi tällaista lakia ei koskaan syntynyt, oli se, että hypermarketteja on jo niin paljon, eikä laki olisi enää kovin tehokas, kun uusia tuskin enää montaa tulee.

Sittemmin on nähty, kuinka väärä tämä arvio oli. Lähes kaikki viime vuosisadan kauppamammutit vaikuttavat vaatimattomilta viime vuosina nousseisiin peltopalatseihin verrattuna.

Tässäkin esimerkki siitä, kuinka politiikka vain levittelee käsiään, ja asioiden annetaan tapahtua.

----------


## jpe

> Turha tässä on Sukaria mollata, jos hän ei rakentaisi Pieksämäen Ideaparkkia, niin vastaavan elämysalueen tekisi joku muu.



"Kysyntä kohtaa tarjonnan," sanoi huumekauppias kohauttaen harteitaan. Hän jatkoi: "Jostain nuo narkkarit kamansa joka tapauksessa hankkisivat, vaikkei minua olisi."

Tämä oli minulta ehkä mauton kärjistys, mutta kyllästyttää aina vain enemmän ja enemmän lukea kun kvartaalitalouden mielettömyyksiä perustellaan moisilla kehäpäätelmillä.




> Tässähän on vain halu vastata asiakkaiden käyttäytymiseen.



Minusta pelkästään yhdenlaisten vaihtoehtojen tarjoaminen ei ole asiakkaiden käyttäytymiseen vastaamista, vaan asiakkaiden käyttäytymisen kontrollointia. Jos Aleksanterinkadun tyyppisiä raitiotiekävelykatuja olisi Suomessa yhtä paljon kuin peltomarketteja, ja ne ammottaisivat tyhjillään peltomarkettien vetäessä asiakkaat autuudellaan, tuossa saattaisi jopa olla jotain järkeäkin. Nykymeiningillä peltomarketit ovat muodostumassa lähes ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi, joten totta kai niissä asioidaan, kun vaihtoehtoja ei juurikaan ole.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta pelkästään yhdenlaisten vaihtoehtojen tarjoaminen ei ole asiakkaiden käyttäytymiseen vastaamista, vaan asiakkaiden käyttäytymisen kontrollointia. Jos Aleksanterinkadun tyyppisiä raitiotiekävelykatuja olisi Suomessa yhtä paljon kuin peltomarketteja, ja ne ammottaisivat tyhjillään peltomarkettien vetäessä asiakkaat autuudellaan, tuossa saattaisi jopa olla jotain järkeäkin.


Keskustojen elävöittäminen ja laajentaminen on kannatettava asia. Asioin koska tahansa mieluummin keskustassa kuin peltomarketissa. Pointtini edellä oli, että konstipussista saisi mieluusti löytyä myös muita vaihtoehtoja kuin peltorakentamisen yksioikoinen rajoittaminen. Sellaisten rajoitusten ympäri kun kuitenkin yritetään mennä. Sen sijaan positiivisessa hengessä keskustan elävöittäminen kuulostaisi paremmalta -- yritettäisiin yhtäällä parantaa elinkeinotoiminnan edellytyksiä toisaalla rajoittamisen sijaan.

Esimerkiksi Tampereella on läntinen osa keskustaa päässyt kaupallisessa mielessä rapautumaan pahasti. Vielä lapsuudessani 70-80-lukujen vaihteessa Tuulensuun seutu oli kaupallisesti aktiivista aluetta. Valioasun tavaratalo elävöitti seutua, ja elokuvateatterit Kinopalatsi ja Hällä toivat vapaa-ajanviettäjiä. Bussipysäkillä odottaessa saattoi poiketa ostamassa pussin irtomakeisia Ruoholan kaupasta. Nykyisin tuolla on lähinnä ravintoloita (sekä juotto- että ruoka-) sekä vaatimatonta pikkuliiketoimintaa kuten etninen ruokakauppa, jossain vaiheessa oli joku tatuointiliike tms. (?) ja Hämeenpuiston kulmassa on pankkikonttori. Valioasun paikalla taitaa olla joku vaatekauppa mutta ei mitään alkuperäiseen Valioasuun verrattavaa. Rakennustyömaa haittaa tilapäisesti alueen käyttökelpoisuutta ja Kinopalatsi on täysin tyhjillään. Ikimuistoisista ajoista asti Tuulensuussa sijainnut Tampereen kirjakauppakin lopetti joitakin aikoja sitten.

Kaupungissa on keskustan elävöitysprojekti käynnissä ja joitakin aikoja sitten uutisoitiin että juuri tähän keskustan länsipäätyyn pitäisi kiinnittää huomiota. Uskoisin, että jos esim. Valioasun paikalle saisi jonkun vetovoimaisen ankkuriliikkeen ja ympärille muutaman muun vetovoimaisen kohteen, muu osa alueesta alkaisi ryhdistäytyä itsestään. Saa nähdä mitä rakenteilla olevaan West Endin kiinteistöön aikanaan tulee. (Yksi ajatus alueelle voisi olla iso levyjä, elokuvia ja kirjoja myyvä viihdetavaratalo Virgin Megastoren, FNAC:in tms. tyyliin. Ne ovat ulkomailla melkoisia ihmismagneetteja. Tosin jotkut povaavat että näiden kultakausi on jo takana, kun internet tulee ja vie bisneksen.)

Uskoisin että Tampereen keskustaa voisi laajentaa myös idän suunnassa Tammelaan Itsenäisyydenkadun varrelle. Korttelirakenteellisesti se on täysin keskustaa ja siellä on keskustatoimintoja ollutkin kuten muinoinen elokuvateatteri Ilves. Pitäisi vain saneerata kiinteistöjen liiketiloja ja saada 1-2 isoa vetonaulaa joukkoon. Esim. vanhan työvoimatoimiston kiinteistön voisi purkaa pois ja rakentaa ison uudisrakennuksen tilalle, ja kunnon liiketiloja alimpiin kerroksiin. Samoin Tammelan puistokadun toisella puolella pankkitalo edustaa pahinta 1980-luvun tyyliä ja sietäisi mennä. Siihen kulmaan sopisi jopa siro pilvenpiirtäjätyyppinen talo, jonka katutasossa ja muutamassa kerroksessa olisi tilaa vaikka lähes keskikokoiselle tavaratalolle.

Ja kaiken tuon voisi liikenteellisesti sitoa yhteen ratikalla, jolloin kulkuyhteydet liikkeisiin olisivat kunnossa koko katuakselin mitalla.

Joku sanoisi että kovin paljon liiketilaa ehdottaisin keskustaan rakennettavaksi. Tämä on juuri se pointti. Jos halutaan irti peltomarketeista ja hehtaarihalleista, pitää sitä liiketilaa olla riittävästi tarjolla keskustassa, ja mieluiten edes jotenkin kohtuulliseen hintaan. Jos lisää ei rakenneta (kuten ei juuri ole rakennettu sitten Koskikeskuksen), hintataso keskustassa pysyy taivaissa ja sitä houkuttelevampaa on rakentaa pelloille halvalla.

Yllä oleva luonnollisesti pätee periaatteena myös muualla kuin Tampereella, tosin en tiedä miten sovellettavissa se olisi esim. Pieksämäen olosuhteisiin. Suomalaisissa pikkukaupungeissa yleensä keskusta on pieni alue ja mittakaava on vaatimaton. Laajennusvaraa ei kuitenkaan yleensä juuri ole joten koko alue näivettyy helposti kun mikään ei vedä ihmisiä enää paikalle jos lähistöllä kilpailee paremmin palveluin joku valtava markettikeskus. Jos kehitys halutaan kääntää, täytyy keskustaa strukturoida kokonaan uusiksi joiltakin osin, mikä voi olla ainakin osalle asukkaita kauhistus. (En ota kantaa puoleen enkä toiseen, sanon vain että kaikki eivät sitä helposti yleensä hyväksy.)

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Asun Oulussa esikaupunkialueella noin 5 km keskustasta.  Lähin ruokakauppa on runsaan 10 min kävelymatkan päässä sijaitseva peltomarket/kauppakeskus, joka avattiin loppuvuodesta 2004.  Sitä ennen lähimmät ruokakaupat olivat runsaan 15 min kävelymatkan päässä kolmella eri suunnalla.  Ne ovat kaikki toiminnassa.  Tämän tapauksen peltomarketti ei ole (vielä?) tappanut ympäristönsä ruokakauppoja.  En ole myöskään kuullut, että Oulun keskustassa olisi ongelmaa tyhjistä liiketiloista, vaikka erilaisia kauppakeskuksia ja sananmukaisesti peltomarketteja on jo useita.  Ehkä Oulussa kysynnän kokonaismäärä kasvaa niin paljon/nopeasti, ettei ongelmia näytä syntyneen?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En ole myöskään kuullut, että Oulun keskustassa olisi ongelmaa tyhjistä liiketiloista, vaikka erilaisia kauppakeskuksia ja sananmukaisesti peltomarketteja on jo useita.  Ehkä Oulussa kysynnän kokonaismäärä kasvaa niin paljon/nopeasti, ettei ongelmia näytä syntyneen?


Ei ongelma kasvukeskuksessa olekaan että liiketiloja jäisi tyhjiksi vaan että kysyntää periaatteessa olisi varmaan enemmänkin kuin tarjontaa, jos vaan hinnat pysyisivät kohtuullisina suhteessa potentiaaliseen liiketoiminnan tuottoon alueella. (Hassusti sanottu ottaen huomioon, että kysyntä on hinnan funktio, mutta tarkoitan että kysyntää suuntautuisi enemmän keskustaan kuin pelloille jos keskustan hintataso olisi vähän alempi ja tarjontaa enemmän.)

Oulussa Stockmannin tulo pelasti mielestäni keskustan. Sokos oli lopussa aika nukkavieru ja ilman sekä sitä että Stockmannia noutaja olisi voinut tulla monellekin keskustan liikkeelle. Nyt keskusta on varsin elävän oloinen Rotuaarin ympäristössä. Tosin aika pieni keskusta tuo on kun vertaa kuinka hirvittävästi market-neliöitä Oulun seudulla on viime vuosina rakennettu.

Se tosin Stockmannin piikkiin ilmeisesti menee, että sen vieressä ei oikein toinen ruokakauppa menestynyt. Aikoinaan Hovihalli oli kohtuullisen tasokas ruokakauppa, mutta tilalle tulleet kaupat eivät erityisesti erottuneet edukseen ja runsaasti isompi Stockmannin Herkku tuntui vetävän kaikki asiakkaat.

----------


## kaakkuri

Korjataan sen verran että Stockmannin piikistä poistetaan naapurin heikko menestys. Kauppa oli Keskon liike ja Keskon ostaessa Tukon, kaupan ehdoiksi komission kilpailunvalvonnasta tuli että toinen keskustan liikkeistä on (Anttilan ruokakauppa tai po. Hovi-Halli, 100 m välimatkaa) on luovutettava jäljelle jäävälle Suomen Sparille. Niinpä tuon naapuriliikkeen kauppias siirtyi keskolaiseksi kauppiaaksi toisaalle ja tämä naapuri Sparin lipun alle. Suomen Spar pilkottiin lopullisesti Tradekan, Wihurin ja SOK:n kesken. Niinpä paikalla on nyt SOK:n myymälä. Sen menestys tai menestymättömyys ei varmaankaan ole Stockmannin asia vaan SOK:laisen alueosuuskaupan, tässä tapauksessa OL Arinan.

Oulussa on vastaavia keskustan kehittämissuunnitelmia ollut ainakin 1980-luvulta alkaen. Kaikissa hankkeissa on pontimena ollut keskustan kehittäminen peltomarkettien ja hajautuvan yhdyskuntarakenteen vastapainoksi. Suurimpana jarruna asiassa on ollut hajanainen kiinteistönomistus taloyhtiöihin jolloin yksittäiset pienet (sinällään subjektiivisesti tärkeät) intressit ovat syrjäyttäneet isommat hankkeet.

Asiaan ei näy tulevan miespolvessa muutosta joten peltomarketit ovat varmasti tulevaisuutta entistä enemmän. Sellaista kaavaillaan tälläkin hetkellä muutamaan paikkaan ja parasta aikaa Kesko laajentaa yhtä peltomarkettia Citymarketiksi.

Kaiken kaikkiaan peltomarketit ovat minusta suurelta osin yksityisen puolen vastaisku julkisen puolen aikaansaamattomalle jahnaukselle. Se missä pääkaupunkiseudulla suunnitellaan ja mietitään joukkoliikenneyhteyksien tekemistä vuosikymmeniä niin että töihin menoa suunnitteleva ei ehdi ennen eläkettään nähdä kunnollisen joukkoliikenteen tuloa työmatkalleen, niin kauppa vastaavalla tavalla ei jää odottelemaan mahdollisesti vuosikymmeniksi julkisen puolen "keskustan kehittämisiä" vaan tekee omat johtopäätöksensä ja menee green fieldiin missä ei tarvitse jahnata tyhjänpäiväisten asioiden kanssa vaan keskittyä olennaiseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Korjataan sen verran että Stockmannin piikistä poistetaan naapurin heikko menestys. Kauppa oli Keskon liike ja Keskon ostaessa Tukon, kaupan ehdoiksi komission kilpailunvalvonnasta tuli että toinen keskustan liikkeistä on (Anttilan ruokakauppa tai po. Hovi-Halli, 100 m välimatkaa) on luovutettava jäljelle jäävälle Suomen Sparille. Niinpä tuon naapuriliikkeen kauppias siirtyi keskolaiseksi kauppiaaksi toisaalle ja tämä naapuri Sparin lipun alle. Suomen Spar pilkottiin lopullisesti Tradekan, Wihurin ja SOK:n kesken. Niinpä paikalla on nyt SOK:n myymälä. Sen menestys tai menestymättömyys ei varmaankaan ole Stockmannin asia vaan SOK:laisen alueosuuskaupan, tässä tapauksessa OL Arinan.


Kiitoksia korjauksesta, noin se minunkin mielestäni oli. En vain meinannut pääosin etäältä seuranneena muistaa noita kaikkia kilpailukuvioita ihan lonkalta.




> Kaiken kaikkiaan peltomarketit ovat minusta suurelta osin yksityisen puolen vastaisku julkisen puolen aikaansaamattomalle jahnaukselle. Se missä pääkaupunkiseudulla suunnitellaan ja mietitään joukkoliikenneyhteyksien tekemistä vuosikymmeniä niin että töihin menoa suunnitteleva ei ehdi ennen eläkettään nähdä kunnollisen joukkoliikenteen tuloa työmatkalleen, niin kauppa vastaavalla tavalla ei jää odottelemaan mahdollisesti vuosikymmeniksi julkisen puolen "keskustan kehittämisiä" vaan tekee omat johtopäätöksensä ja menee green fieldiin missä ei tarvitse jahnata tyhjänpäiväisten asioiden kanssa vaan keskittyä olennaiseen.


Analyysi naulan kantaan. Mutta mikä lääkkeeksi? Millä saada vauhtia ja dynamiikkaa keskustojen kehittämiseen?

----------


## Kani

> Kaiken kaikkiaan peltomarketit ovat minusta suurelta osin yksityisen puolen vastaisku julkisen puolen aikaansaamattomalle jahnaukselle. Se missä pääkaupunkiseudulla suunnitellaan ja mietitään joukkoliikenneyhteyksien tekemistä vuosikymmeniä niin että töihin menoa suunnitteleva ei ehdi ennen eläkettään nähdä kunnollisen joukkoliikenteen tuloa työmatkalleen, niin kauppa vastaavalla tavalla ei jää odottelemaan mahdollisesti vuosikymmeniksi julkisen puolen "keskustan kehittämisiä" vaan tekee omat johtopäätöksensä ja menee green fieldiin missä ei tarvitse jahnata tyhjänpäiväisten asioiden kanssa vaan keskittyä olennaiseen.


Tämä on erittäin paljon juuri noin. Keskustojen kehittäminen on ollut aivan mitätöntä piiperrystä, samoin joukkoliikennehankkeet joko liian vaatimattomia tai toisessa ääripäässä niin suuruudenhulluja, ettei valmista tule koskaan. Ajat sitten olisi pitänyt herätä ja käsittää, että markkinataloudessa ei ole aikaa odotella jotain idealistisia kymmenvuotissuunnitelmia, vaan pitää tapahtua heti. Kaupan sijoittumisen ohjausta olisi voitu politiikassa tehdä jo monta vuosikymmentä. Ei ole vain tehty. Ei siitä tarvitse T. Sukaria syyttää.

----------


## kaakkuri

Lääkkeeksi keskustojen kehitykselle olisi mahdollista nähdä kuntien aktiivisempi ote kehittämiseen itse. Aktiivisuuden tulisi näkyä liiketilahankkeissa ja muissa kehityshankkeissa.
Jostain syystä on niin että kun keskusta-alueella halutaan tehdä yhdessä korttelissa muutoksia, niin kunnallisen hallinnon kanssa toimittaessa kestää vuosia ennen kuin asiaan saadaan riittävä virkamiestason saati poliitikkotason ratkaisu. Sitä vastoin peltomarkettien tarvitsemat ratkaisut syntyvät pikavauhtia jolloin hankkeet yleensä myös toteutuvat tähän nousukauteen eikä lastenlapsille.

Voisi siten kuvitella että mikäli olisi poliittisen yksimielisyyden synnyttämä kunnallinen keskustakehittäjä, se saisi syntymään erilaista vauhtia keskustahankkeissa ja jos sillä olisi vieläpä jokin visio toimintaansa, se saattaisi jopa ajaa hyödyllisiä hankkeita lävitse. Kuvittelu perustuu siis siihen (naiviin) ajatukseen että jos asia on kertaalleen tumpuloitu kunnallisen hallinnon lävitse, jopa änkyrät lakkaisivat olemasta jatkossa vastakarvaan asiassa.
Näin ajatellen Ouluyhtiö tai vaikkapa Herttoniemiyhtiö saattaisi saada suuriakin syntymään. Oikeudellisella muodolla asian järjestämisessä ei liene muutoin merkitystä kuin jääviyskysymysten kohdalla ja mikäli halutaan muita sitoutumaan hankkeeseen mukaan, raha (oman pääoman ehtoisena) lienee tehokkain porkkana. Konkurssiuhkaisuus on mahdollista toteuttaa asiallisesti sitenkin että mikäli kunnallinen laitos syö omat käyttöpääomansa, se saa lakkautuspäätöksen sillä hetkellä ja virkasuhteet lakkaavat lain mukaisessa järjestyksessä. Tosin, kuten on mm. HKL:ssä tai Oulun kadunhoitoyhtiö Comac:issa nähty, tämä ei toteudu kuin unissa, jolloin konkurssilain mukainen konkurssiuhka lienee ainoa todellinen vaihtoehto jolloin asia tulisi järjestää (osake-)yhtiömuotoon riittävän tehokkuusvaatimuksen saamiseksi.

Kunnallinen demokratia toimii asemakaavojen kautta eikä enää kehittäjän kautta eli delegoidulle toimijalle pitää antaa valtaakin toteuttaa asioita. Kaavavaiheen kuulemiset riittävät mielestäni ihan hienosti kansalaisten oikeusturvan toteuttamiseen. Yksittäisen rakennuksen suunnittelussa ei mielestäni kansalaismielipidettä tarvitse kuulla lautakuntien, valtuustojen tai hallitusten kautta. Ei sitä mielipidettä kuulla pellollakaan, joten miksi keskustankehitysyhtiön kohdalla demokratiaa tulisi soveltaa muutoin kuin kuluttajien tarpeiden toteuttamisen kautta.
Nyt lautakunnat ovat ratkomassa mm. metrojunien pyörien sorvaamiseen tarkoitetun pyöräsorvin modernisoinnin hankintaa (Helsingin kaupungin Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokous , pöytäkirja 20/2007, http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcm/resources/...lkp_190907.pdf)
Kai tuo on sitten tarpeellista kansalaisten tekemää valvontaa, että on oikean mallinen sorvi. Nirkkokulmat on oletettavasti mietitty huolella loppuun kaikkien puolueiden paikallisyhdistyksissä että on voitu evästää omat edustajat asialle.

----------


## ultrix

> Kunnallinen demokratia toimii asemakaavojen kautta eikä enää kehittäjän kautta eli delegoidulle toimijalle pitää antaa valtaakin toteuttaa asioita. Kaavavaiheen kuulemiset riittävät mielestäni ihan hienosti kansalaisten oikeusturvan toteuttamiseen. Yksittäisen rakennuksen suunnittelussa ei mielestäni kansalaismielipidettä tarvitse kuulla lautakuntien, valtuustojen tai hallitusten kautta. Ei sitä mielipidettä kuulla pellollakaan, joten miksi keskustankehitysyhtiön kohdalla demokratiaa tulisi soveltaa muutoin kuin kuluttajien tarpeiden toteuttamisen kautta.


Eli mielestäsi ihan sama, jos jonkin talon julkisivuratkaisuksi valitaan täysin ympäristöön sopimaton ratkaisu? Että kuntalaisilla valitsemiensa luottamushenkilöidensä kautta ei saisi olla mitään oikeutta estää selkeästi huonoa rakentamista, jos se on muuten MRL:n mukainen?

----------


## antti

> "Kysyntä kohtaa tarjonnan," sanoi huumekauppias kohauttaen harteitaan. Hän jatkoi: "Jostain nuo narkkarit kamansa joka tapauksessa hankkisivat, vaikkei minua olisi."
> 
> Tämä oli minulta ehkä mauton kärjistys, mutta kyllästyttää aina vain enemmän ja enemmän lukea kun kvartaalitalouden mielettömyyksiä perustellaan moisilla kehäpäätelmillä.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minusta pelkästään yhdenlaisten vaihtoehtojen tarjoaminen ei ole asiakkaiden käyttäytymiseen vastaamista, vaan asiakkaiden käyttäytymisen kontrollointia. Jos Aleksanterinkadun tyyppisiä raitiotiekävelykatuja olisi Suomessa yhtä paljon kuin peltomarketteja, ja ne ammottaisivat tyhjillään peltomarkettien vetäessä asiakkaat autuudellaan, tuossa saattaisi jopa olla jotain järkeäkin. Nykymeiningillä peltomarketit ovat muodostumassa lähes ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi, joten totta kai niissä asioidaan, kun vaihtoehtoja ei juurikaan ole.


Ensimmäisessä väittämässä, missä oli kyse Sukarin Ideaparkprojektista ja että ellei hän sitä tekisi, niin joku muu,  väitän olevani oikeassa, jos kyllästyttää lukea, niin ....                                            Jälkimmäiseenkin voisi todeta, että peltomarketit vetävät ihmisiä, onhan esimerkiksi pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaalla vaihtoehtona mennä Hesan keskustaan tai tässä voisi Itäkeskusta ja Jumboa ynnä muita verrata peltomarketteihin, niin mistä uusi paita käydään ostamassa, itse vältän Hesan keskustaa jo sen takia, että ei ole ilmaista pysäköintiä, enkä varmasti ole ainoa näin ajatteleva.

----------


## kouvo

> Minusta pelkästään yhdenlaisten vaihtoehtojen tarjoaminen ei ole asiakkaiden käyttäytymiseen vastaamista, vaan asiakkaiden käyttäytymisen kontrollointia. Jos Aleksanterinkadun tyyppisiä raitiotiekävelykatuja olisi Suomessa yhtä paljon kuin peltomarketteja, ja ne ammottaisivat tyhjillään peltomarkettien vetäessä asiakkaat autuudellaan, tuossa saattaisi jopa olla jotain järkeäkin. Nykymeiningillä peltomarketit ovat muodostumassa lähes ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi, joten totta kai niissä asioidaan, kun vaihtoehtoja ei juurikaan ole.


Joka puolella Suomea, jopa alkuperäisen Idioottipuiston (Lempäälä) kotipitäjässä, on kansalaisille yllinkyllin vaihtoehtoja valita ostospaikkansa, kukaan ei pakota kuluttajaa suuntaamaan peltomarkettiin. 

Itse en pidä Aleksanterinkatua kovinkaan viihtyisänä ostoskatuna verrattuna sitä todellisiin kävelykatuihin, ja toisaalta raitiotiekävelykatuja tuskin tullaan ylenmääräisesti Suomenniemelle rakentamaan peltomarkettien kilpailijoiksi. 

Peltomarketteja suosiva kaavoituspolitiikka puolestaan johtuu meistä kaikista (yli 18-vuotiaista). Demokraattinen kansakunta on tasan niin tyhmä kuin sen valitsemat päättäjät.

----------


## kemkim

> Peltomarketteja suosiva kaavoituspolitiikka puolestaan johtuu meistä kaikista (yli 18-vuotiaista). Demokraattinen kansakunta on tasan niin tyhmä kuin sen valitsemat päättäjät.


On muistettava, että nykyään eletään markkinataloudessa. Rahamaailman valta on hyvin suuri päätöksenteossa. Pieni osa väestöstä omistaa suuren osan taloudellisesta vauraudesta ja he voivat painostaa ympäröivää yhteiskuntaa rahallaan. Elleivät suomalaiset tee kuten he haluavat, he uhkaavat siirtää rahansa maihin, joissa yhteiskunnallinen kontrolli on löysempää ja rikastumismahdollisuudet paremmat. Liikkumavara on todellisuudessa nykyään aika vähäinen politiikan parissa, sen takia puolueetkin ovat muuttuneet melko samanlaisiksi ja todellisia vaihtoehtoja ei ole.

Meidän tulisi irtautua markkinataloudesta, mikäli haluaisimme elää oman tahtomme mukaisesti. Tästä seuraisi kulutusmahdollisuuksien kaventuminen, mutta kenties elämänlaatu korvaisi elintason? Olen lukenut Metro-lehden pikkuboksien tutkimuksista, että afrikkalaisten kokema onnellisuus on suurempaa kuin länsimaalaisten. Voi olla montaa mieltä tuloksista, mutta sitä sietää pohtia, tuoko pelkkä materiaalinen mahdollisimman korkea elintaso meille riittävää onnellisuutta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Olisiko tässä hieman positiivista signaalia? Maailmallahan lähikaupat ovat kokeneet uuden tulemisen, ainakin urbaaneissa ympäristöissä.




> Tiedote 25.2.2008 10:00
> 
> Kaikki K-marketit uudistuvat
> 
> Kaikki 457 K-marketia uudistuvat lattiasta kattoon. Kyseessä on kaikkien aikojen suurin kauppojen uudistusoperaatio Suomessa. Ketjun painopistealueiksi tulevat paikalliset palvelut, tuore leipä, monipuoliset valmisruuat sekä kattava valikoima hedelmiä ja vihanneksia. 
> 
> 
> Uudistuksella vauhditetaan Ruokakeskon lähikauppojen hyvin kasvanutta myyntiä ja tuodaan esille K-market -ketjun vahvuuksia. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ultrix

Kuulostaa todella hyvältä, ilmeisesti kyseessä on vähän niinkuin Keskon vastaveto Tradeka Oy:n Siwa-ketjulle, joka on tehnyt samanlaisen muutoksen osassa myymälöitään.

Vielä jos sen myymäläverkon saisi riittävän tiheäksi, niin...

----------


## Ozzy

> Kuulostaa todella hyvältä, ilmeisesti kyseessä on vähän niinkuin Keskon vastaveto Tradeka Oy:n Siwa-ketjulle, joka on tehnyt samanlaisen muutoksen osassa myymälöitään.
> 
> Vielä jos sen myymäläverkon saisi riittävän tiheäksi, niin...


Ei osu silti ihan samaan kokoluokkaan Siwojen kanssa eli Päivittäistavarakauppa ry:n määritelmät koon mukaan ovat seuraavat:
- Tavaratalot ja Hypermarketit  joiden myyntipinta-ala on yli 2 500 m².
- supermarket 1000- 2 500 m²
- market 400–1 000 m²( mm. K-Marketit)
- Isot valintamyymälät ovat pinta-alaltaan 200–399 m², Siwat ovat tässä
- pienet valintamyymälät ovat pinta-alaltaan 100–199 m²
- Pienmyymälä ja kioski on myyntipinta-alaltaan alle 100 m²:n päivittäistavaramyymälä

----------


## ultrix

> Ei osu silti ihan samaan kokoluokkaan Siwojen kanssa eli Päivittäistavarakauppa ry:n määritelmät koon mukaan ovat seuraavat:
> 
> - market 4001 000 m²( mm. K-Marketit)
> - Isot valintamyymälät ovat pinta-alaltaan 200399 m², Siwat ovat tässä


Voisin vaikka lyödä vetoa, että olen asioinut alle 400 m² K-Marketissa, joka oli auki puoleenyöhön ma-su, eli käytännössä osa huoltoaseman toimintaa ja alle 200 m² Siwassa, joka oli auki 7-23 ma-su, eli alle 100 m² kioskiksi määriteltävässä kulma-Siwassa (esimerkkeinä Tampereen asematunnelin, Veisun ja Hervantakeskuksen Siwat).

----------


## Jussi

> Voisin vaikka lyödä vetoa, että olen asioinut alle 400 m² K-Marketissa, joka oli auki puoleenyöhön ma-su, eli käytännössä osa huoltoaseman toimintaa ja alle 200 m² Siwassa, joka oli auki 7-23 ma-su, eli alle 100 m² kioskiksi määriteltävässä kulma-Siwassa (esimerkkeinä Tampereen asematunnelin, Veisun ja Hervantakeskuksen Siwat).


Lisäksi osa ihan tavallisistakin K-marketeista on auki sunnuntaisin, eli pinta-ala on alle 400 m^2.

----------


## Ozzy

> Voisin vaikka lyödä vetoa, että olen asioinut alle 400 m² K-Marketissa, joka oli auki puoleenyöhön ma-su, eli käytännössä osa huoltoaseman toimintaa ja alle 200 m² Siwassa, joka oli auki 7-23 ma-su, eli alle 100 m² kioskiksi määriteltävässä kulma-Siwassa (esimerkkeinä Tampereen asematunnelin, Veisun ja Hervantakeskuksen Siwat).


Eihän nuo mitään kiveenkirjoitettuja luokitteluja olekaan, eikä edes kauppaketjujen omia vaan alan kattojärjestön määritelmiä.

Tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että Keskon Market-uudistus kohdistuu nimenomaan noihin isompiin myymälöihin, eihän niissä pienemmissä myynti- ja säilytystilojenkaan puolesta ole mahdollisuuksia koviin laajaan valikoimaan ja tuossa aiemmin kerrottuun puolivalmisteiden yms. itse tehtyjen aterioiden myyntiin.

Eiköhän noita kaupan omia tunnuksia nimenomaan ole tarkoitus tarkistaa sitten ja taata se, että Marketiksi nimitystä puodista jatkossa nuo luvatut palvelut ja valikoimat löytyvät.

K-lähikaupat ja K-Pikkolot(jotka kaiketi ovat jo poistumassa) ovat ne myymälätyypit, jotka kilpailevat nimenomaan Tradekan Siwojen kanssa.

----------


## ultrix

> K-lähikaupat ja K-Pikkolot(jotka kaiketi ovat jo poistumassa) ovat ne myymälätyypit, jotka kilpailevat nimenomaan Tradekan Siwojen kanssa.


Ovat jo poistuneet. K-Lähikaupat ja Pikkolot korvattiin K-Extroilla tuossa jokunen vuosi sitten. Extroilla on oma tehtävänsä kivijalkakauppoina, vähän samanlainen oikeastaan kuin K-Marketeilla tulee olemaan. Veikkaanpa että kaikista isoimmat K-Extrat, kuten Tampereen Nekalankulmalla muuttuvat K-Marketeiksi.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Eli mielestäsi ihan sama, jos jonkin talon julkisivuratkaisuksi valitaan täysin ympäristöön sopimaton ratkaisu? Että kuntalaisilla valitsemiensa luottamushenkilöidensä kautta ei saisi olla mitään oikeutta estää selkeästi huonoa rakentamista, jos se on muuten MRL:n mukainen?


Niin. Kuntalaiset sanovat sanansa MRL:n mukaisessa menettelyssä nytkin. Kuntalaisten ääni kuuluu rakennusluvista päättävässä elimessä joka yleensä on jokin lautakunta. Lautakunnat osaavat ratkaista esim. äänin 5-4 onko rakennettavaksi aiottu talo kaunis vai ruma ja siten ratkaista haettavana olevan rakennusluvan.
Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki määrää 135§:ssä rakennusluvan myöntämisen edellytykseksi mm. "3) rakennus soveltuu paikalle;" Näin MRL:n mukaisessa menettelyssä varmistetaan demokraattisella tavalla mm. esteettiset arvot.

Entisessä rakennuslaissa oli vastaava lainkohta, jonka perusteella rakennuslupia myönnettäessä tarkasteltiin ympäristöön sopivuutta ja yleisesti onko rakennus lautakunnan mielestä kaunis vai ruma.

Asiaa ei muuta toiseksi se, onko rakennuksen tilaaja julkisyhteisö vai yksityinen toimija. Laki on kaikille hakijoille sama. Rakennuslupa on luonteeltaan normatiivinen eli lupa on hakijalle myönnettävä kun luvan myöntämisen edellytykset ovat käsillä.

Siten mahdollisen keskustakehitysyhtiön rakennuttamisen detaljit eivät mielestäni ole demokratiaa tarvitsevia. Se demokratia varmistetaan edellä sanotusti MRL:n mukaisessa menettelyssä.

----------


## kaakkuri

Oulun naapurinkunta Kempele jatkaa hyväksi havaitulla linjalla.
Päivän Kaleva kertoo asiasta nettiversiossaan.
http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu716290_page0.htm

Tällä saadaan omaan kuntaan taloudellista toimeliaisuutta ja moottoritielle käyttäjiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

Sukari kehuu tämän päivän Ilta-Sanomissa (vai onko eilisen, en tiedä), että Ideaparkit ovat ympräistöystävällisiä. Ilman ideaparkkeja ihmiset ajavat Kehä 3:a päästä päähän, ideaparkin kanssa he voivat tulla yhteen paikkaan ja saavat vielä liikuntaakin.

Varmaan sieltä Pieksämäeltäkin tullaan ajelemaan Helsingin ympäri Kehä 3:a, kun siellä ei nyt ole ideaparkkia.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## antti

Tässä joku päivä sitten Sukari kehui jossain aviisissa Pieksämäen Ideapuiston järkeä sillä, että sadan kilometrin ympyrän säteen alueella on puoli miljoonaa ihmistä, eikä läheskään saman koko luokan ostaria, ei lopulta ihan huono perustelu tarkemmin ajatellen. Nyt oli telkkarissa uutista uudesta samanlaisesta projektista Vihtiin. Että alkoi tuntua siltä, että jos meikämanne alkaa neuvoa Sukaria liikeasioissa, on se sama kun alkaisi neuvoa isäukkoa lapsenteossa.

----------


## a__m

Kuulkaa oppimattoman sanaa!

Ylen areenalla vastakkain asuntoministeri J. Vapaavuori (kok.) sekä mutu-kansantaloustieteilijä T. Sukari.

http://areena.yle.fi/toista?id=1245752

----------


## kemkim

> Ylen areenalla vastakkain asuntoministeri J. Vapaavuori (kok.) sekä mutu-kansantaloustieteilijä T. Sukari.


Kansakoulupohjainen bisnesmies toistelee vain, kuinka on ekologista, kun ei tarvitse ajaa liikkestä toiseen, vaan saa kaiken saman katon alta. Mitään järkevää ei tämän herran suusta tule, vaan valmiita liturgioita ja valitusta siitä, kun ei saa sitä mitä haluaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kansakoulupohjainen bisnesmies toistelee vain, kuinka on ekologista, kun ei tarvitse ajaa liikkestä toiseen, vaan saa kaiken saman katon alta. Mitään järkevää ei tämän herran suusta tule, vaan valmiita liturgioita ja valitusta siitä, kun ei saa sitä mitä haluaa.


Mielestäni myös pääministeri Matti Vanhasen mielipiteet tästä asiasta paljastaa joko sen, että hän ei ymmärrä erityisen hyvin tämäntyyppisten kauppakeskittymien vaikutuksista liikenteeseen tai ylipäänsä Helsingin seudun elinkeino- ja  asutusrakenteesta, tai sitten hän ihan tarkoituksella suhtautuu välinpitämättömästi koko pääkaupunkiseutuun ja sen asukkaisiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Mielestäni myös pääministeri Matti Vanhasen mielipiteet tästä asiasta paljastaa joko sen, että hän ei ymmärrä erityisen hyvin tämäntyyppisten kauppakeskittymien vaikutuksista liikenteeseen tai ylipäänsä Helsingin seudun elinkeino- ja  asutusrakenteesta, tai sitten hän ihan tarkoituksella suhtautuu välinpitämättömästi koko pääkaupunkiseutuun ja sen asukkaisiin.


Jep. Pisti pitkästä aikaa ihan vihaksi se Vanhasen blogikirjoitus. Herra pääministeri kirjoittaa kauniisti pikkukaupunki-idyllistä jossa kaikki on lähellä, eli viiden kilometrin (?!) säteellä, mutta mitä ihmeen tekemistä tällä on 40 hehtaarin parkkipaikan keskellä sijaitsevan ostoskeskuksen kanssa?

Eniten minua kuitenkin sieppasi seuraava järjenjuoksu: Pääkaupunkiseudulla on keskimäärin pitkät työmatkat koska kaupunki on niin iso (totta), tämä on epäekologista koska liikenne tuottaa päästöjä, joten työpaikkojen pitäisi sijaita siellä missä ihmisetkin asuu. Tämä toteutuu parhaiten pienellä paikkakunnalla.

Tämä on luokatonta populismia. Teknistyvä taloutemme ja sen tehokkuuden kasvu perustuu erikoistumiseen, erikoistuminen taas edellyttää isoja  työssäkäyntialueita. En jaksa uskoa että yksi valtakunnan talouden kärkinimistä ei tietäisi tätä.

Nimenomaan pääkaupunkiseudulla työvoiman erikoistumisaste, ja siten myös tuottavuus, on korkeaa. Suurin osa tuntemistani ihmisistä toimii sellaisissa tehtävissä että niitä ei ylipäänsä voi olla olemassa pienemmillä paikkakunnilla. Ainakin IT-alalla tuskaillaan sitä että Helsinkikin on vähän turhan pieni, ja Vanhanen (sekä pihalla oleva osa kaupunkisuunnitelijoista) haluaa pilkkoa sen pienempiin osiin?!

Vaikkapa kuormantasauskytkimet joita käytetään kaikissa verkkopalveluissa on pieni ja mahdollisimman kriittinen komponentti, jonka erikoisosaajia on suomessa muutamia kymmeniä. Jos minä tarvitsen sellaisen töihin, Helsingistä semmoisen kaverin löytää, Oulusta ehkä, Tampereelta mahdollisesti ja muualta tuskin. Tämä rajaa tehokkaasti sen missä voin yritystoimintaani harjoittaa. Jos firmani olisi jossain Sotkamossa, ja saisin sinne houkuteltua yhden tuollaisen erikoisosaajan, niin mitä teen kun hän sairastuu, vaihtaa työpaikkaa ja muuttaa pois, tai pyytää 300% palkankorotusta?

Suuri osa varsinkin teknisen puolin hommista on tuon tapaista erikoisosaamista vaativia, ja sama pätee yhä enemmän talouden, hallinnon, terveydenhoidon, jne. alalla. Suomessa taitaa olla useita kirurgian erikoisaloja joidenka osaajia ei ole edes kymmentä, miten Vanhanen haluaisi hajauttaa esimerkiksi nämä kirurgian yksiköt tuhannelle paikkakunnalle? Montako pätevää liikennesuunnittelijaa muuten esimerkiksi Joensuusta löytyy?

Ja mitä tulee liikenteen päästöihin, ei se nyt pelkistä kilometreistä ole kiinni, kun on riittävä väestötiheys niin voidaan tehdä raideliikennettä tai ylipäänsä joukkoliikennettä. Vanhanen myös huomauttaa että Nurmijärvi saa kaukolämpönsä uusiutuvista, Helsinki hiilestä. Jos nyt tarkkoja ollaan, niin Helsigin Energia käyttää kai eniten maakaasua, mutta kuitenkin esimerkiksi Loviisa tuottaa kaukolämpönsä polttoöljyllä. Eli mitä ihmeen tekemistä tällä on kaupungin koon kanssa? Se tupa jossa Suomenmaata luetaan lämpenee todennäköisesti hiilellä, joka on poltettu lauhdevoimalassa ja sitten siirretty sähkönä tupaan...

----------


## janihyvarinen

En ole lukenut Vanhasen blogia, enkä muutenkaan ole ko. henkilön hengenheimolaisia, mutta kommentoin silti hieman näitä näkökohtia:




> Teknistyvä taloutemme ja sen tehokkuuden kasvu perustuu erikoistumiseen, erikoistuminen taas edellyttää isoja  työssäkäyntialueita. En jaksa uskoa että yksi valtakunnan talouden kärkinimistä ei tietäisi tätä.
> 
> Nimenomaan pääkaupunkiseudulla työvoiman erikoistumisaste, ja siten myös tuottavuus, on korkeaa. Suurin osa tuntemistani ihmisistä toimii sellaisissa tehtävissä että niitä ei ylipäänsä voi olla olemassa pienemmillä paikkakunnilla. Ainakin IT-alalla tuskaillaan sitä että Helsinkikin on vähän turhan pieni, ja Vanhanen (sekä pihalla oleva osa kaupunkisuunnitelijoista) haluaa pilkkoa sen pienempiin osiin?!


Minusta tämä on hieman väärä päätelmä. Erikoistuminen on trendi, mutta mikä takaa, että juuri Helsinki on massaltaan riittävä? Itsekin sanot, että sielläkin on vaikeaa löytää tiettyjä erikoisasiantuntijoita. Lontoo, New York tai piilaakso peittoavat massassa Helsingin mennen tullen.

Jos erikoistuminen jatkuu, voi olla että jollakin kapealla alalla on vain muutama asiantuntija koko maailmassa. Eräillä bioaloilla tämä saattaa olla totta jo nykyään. Mikä on todennäköisyys, että tällainen lahjakkuus löytyy Helsingistä tai Suomesta?




> Vaikkapa kuormantasauskytkimet joita käytetään kaikissa verkkopalveluissa on pieni ja mahdollisimman kriittinen komponentti, jonka erikoisosaajia on suomessa muutamia kymmeniä. Jos minä tarvitsen sellaisen töihin, Helsingistä semmoisen kaverin löytää, Oulusta ehkä, Tampereelta mahdollisesti ja muualta tuskin. Tämä rajaa tehokkaasti sen missä voin yritystoimintaani harjoittaa. Jos firmani olisi jossain Sotkamossa, ja saisin sinne houkuteltua yhden tuollaisen erikoisosaajan, niin mitä teen kun hän sairastuu, vaihtaa työpaikkaa ja muuttaa pois, tai pyytää 300% palkankorotusta? [...] Montako pätevää liikennesuunnittelijaa muuten esimerkiksi Joensuusta löytyy?


Otetaanpas vähän etäisyyttä tähän. Jos haluaisin töihin superasiantuntijan Helsingin ulkopuolella, niin en välttämättä olettaisi, että sellainen löytyy juuri omasta kylästä. Ehkä naapurikylästä löytyy eläinlääkäri, jos omasta ei enää löydy? Ehkä lähikaupungista löytyy jonkinlainen TCP/IP-asiantuntija? Ja jos haluan kuormantauskytkinasiantuntijan, ehkä sellainen löytyy jostain Suomen suurista kaupungeista? Tai maailmanluokan brändäys- ja käytettävyysasiantuntija, ehkä ulkomailta?

Pointti on, että Helsingin ulkopuolella suomalaiset firmat tajuavat jo, että työnjaon koko ajan edetessä ei voi olettaa että joka alan asiantuntijoita jonottaa ovella päästäkseen töihin. Kompetenssit on hankittava sieltä mistä niitä saa, verkottumalla.

Sotkamo voisi olla ihan hyväkin paikka pitää muutaman työntekijän koodari-sivutoimipistettä, jos firman pääpaikka olisi vaikka Jyväskylässä, Ylivieskassa -- tai Helsingissä. Javaa ja muutahan opetetaan nykyään kai jo peruskoulussa tai viimeistään joka niemennotkon ja saarelman ammattikorkeassa. Jos Sotkamossa joku saisi tuollaisen koulutustaan vastaavan työpaikan, niin veikkaan että olisi aika lojaali työnantajalleen. Jatkuva vaihtaminen työstä toiseen ja ylisuuret palkkavaateet ovat Helsingin seudun ongelma, joihin ei välttämättä törmää pienemmillä paikkakunnilla: eipä juuri edes Tampereella, pienemmistä puhumattakaan. Ja jos ihminen on sellaiselta kotoisin, ei välttämättä halua ikinä edes muuttaa muualle.

On sitäpaitsi vähän harhaista kuvitella, että kaikki Suomen kuormantasauskytkinasiantuntijat haluaisivat välttämättä asua Helsingissä. Joku erikoinen yksilö voi haluta asua Vihdin Nummelassa, Nurmijärvellä tai vaikka Sotkamossa. Kompetenssi kun ei synny asuinpaikasta vaan opiskelusta ja tekemisestä (joku voi vaikka opiskella Otaniemessä, käydä kääntymässä piilaaksossa työkokemusta hankkimassa ja palata sitten huippuasiantuntijana kotipaikkakunnalle Rymättylään perustamaan perhettä). Jos haluaisin sellaisen töihin, selvittäisin kyllä suostuisiko henkilö tekemään etätyötä kotipaikkakunnaltaan. Yllättävän moni tehtävä hoituisi ihan hienosti niin. Ja jos Sotkamon kaveri laittaa hanskat tiskiin, voisin palkata tilalle jonkun toisen vaikka Savonlinnasta.

Tavallaan koko Suomi pitäisi nähdä yhtenä työssäkäyntialueena (ja moni firma kohtelee jo nyt koko Eurooppaa samana organisaationa), tosin työssäkäyntialue pitäisi määritellä siten, että päivittäinen käyminen työpaikalla ei olisi avainkriteeri. Puhelin- ja videokonferenssit, sähköposti yms. mahdollistavat tehokkaan työnteon myös etänä, mikä lisäksi lienee kaikkein ympäristöystävällisin työskentelytapa.

Verkostoitumalla maantieteellisesti laajalle alueelle yritys saa käyttöönsä paljon suuremman lahjakkuus- ja taitoreservin kuin keskittymällä yhteen, vaikka kuinka isoon kaupunkiin. Tällainen verkostoituminen myös kansallisten rajojen yli takaa myös sen, että suomalaiset firmat saavat jatkossakin käyttöönsä parhaan asiantuntemuksen -- sittenkin kun ei edes Helsinki yksin ole riittävän iso ylläpitääkseen riittävää populaatiota kapean alan erikoisasiantuntijoita.

Ai niin, se joensuulainen liikennesuunnittelija... Eihän sitä tiedä, vaikka Joensuussa asuisi joku huippuliikennesuunnittelija. Jos asuu, niin tuskin ainakaan tekee työtä vain Joensuussa ja Joensuuta varten vaan todennäköisemmin myy työnsä useammalle eri paikkakunnalle, ehkä jopa kansainvälisesti. Ja jos Joensuuhun kaivataan liikennesuunnittelua, niin ei kai kaikkea työtä ole pakko antaa fyysisesti omassa kaupungissa asuvalle, jos tuo huippu on silloin kiireinen muualla? (No joo, liikennesuunnittelu on ehkä vähän spesiaali tapaus, kun siinä puhutaan kaupunkirakenteesta itsestään ja paikallistuntemuksella voi olla merkitystä, mutta noin periaatteessa.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pointti on, että Helsingin ulkopuolella suomalaiset firmat tajuavat jo, että työnjaon koko ajan edetessä ei voi olettaa että joka alan asiantuntijoita jonottaa ovella päästäkseen töihin. Kompetenssit on hankittava sieltä mistä niitä saa, verkottumalla.
> 
> Sotkamo voisi olla ihan hyväkin paikka pitää muutaman työntekijän koodari-sivutoimipistettä, jos firman pääpaikka olisi vaikka Jyväskylässä, Ylivieskassa -- tai Helsingissä. Javaa ja muutahan opetetaan nykyään kai jo peruskoulussa tai viimeistään joka niemennotkon ja saarelman ammattikorkeassa. Jos Sotkamossa joku saisi tuollaisen koulutustaan vastaavan työpaikan, niin veikkaan että olisi aika lojaali työnantajalleen.


Tässä on vain yksi sellainen ongelma miksi se ei suuremmassa mittakaavassa onnistu: Jos tarvitaan vain java-koodaria, sen työn voi ostaa vaikka Romaniasta tai Intiasta, jossa työvoima on halvempaa kuin täällä, ja sitä on tarjolla enemmän kuin täällä. Sotkamolainen koodari on heikommassa asemassa kuin helsinkiläinen tai tamperelainen, koska hänellä on pitkä matka pomon luokse, ja pomo ei halua kovin mielellään matkustaa joka viikko tai edes kerran kuukaudessa Hesasta tai Tampereelta Sotkamoon järkkäämään juuri hänelle töitä. Tiedän, että on olemassa etätyömahdollisuudet, mutta ne edellyttävät että työntekijät ovat ns itseohjautuvia, eli jos töitä ei riitä, hän hankkii itselleen seuravan keikan, tai tulee pomon luokse ja sitten katsotaan mitä töitä löytyy. 

Suomessa voi ulkoistaa suuremmassa mittakaavassa pikkupaikkakunnille teollisuus- tai elintarviketuotantoketjun ulkopuolelta vain rutininomaista työtä kuten kirjanpitoa ja puhelinpalvelutyötä, ja edellytäen että  tarvitaan suomen kielen taitoa. Heti kun suomenkielen taitoa ei vaadita, niin senkin työn voi teettää maamme rajojen ulkopuolella. Ja niin isot firmat joilla on maailmanlajuinen alihankintaverkosto juuri tekevät. 




> Ai niin, se joensuulainen liikennesuunnittelija... Eihän sitä tiedä, vaikka Joensuussa asuisi joku huippuliikennesuunnittelija. Jos asuu, niin tuskin ainakaan tekee työtä vain Joensuussa ja Joensuuta varten vaan todennäköisemmin myy työnsä useammalle eri paikkakunnalle, ehkä jopa kansainvälisesti. Ja jos Joensuuhun kaivataan liikennesuunnittelua, niin ei kai kaikkea työtä ole pakko antaa fyysisesti omassa kaupungissa asuvalle, jos tuo huippu on silloin kiireinen muualla? (No joo, liikennesuunnittelu on ehkä vähän spesiaali tapaus, kun siinä puhutaan kaupunkirakenteesta itsestään ja paikallistuntemuksella voi olla merkitystä, mutta noin periaatteessa.)


Tässä lähdetään taas siitä olettamuksesta että suunittelija on alansa huippu. Miten varmaa on, että juuri huippujätkät ja mimmit haluavat asua ympärivuotisesti juuri pikkupaikkakunnalla? Ja toisaalta jos maailmassa on vain muutama jonkun alan huippuasiantuntija, niin sillä ei ole väliä missä he asuvat, asukoot vaika kuussa, se joka tilaa heidän työnsä yleensä maksaa matkakustannukset. 

Perusongelma on, että missä suurten massojen, jotka ovat alallaan keskinkertaisuuksia, kannattaa asua? Sellaiset Virtaset, Smithit ja Dupontit joilla on vain yksi perustutkinto jolla ei erotu juuri massasta, ja jotka ovat useimmiten perheellisiä, ja puoliso ei vältämättä saman alan ihminen, mutta joka haluaisi kanssa tehdä töitä eikä olla välttämättä loppuiän kotiäiti tai -isä.

Mä en keksi optimaalisempaa paikkaa kuin suurehkot kaupungit, ei tarvitse olla Lonton tai New Yorkin tasoa, vaan Stadi tai Manse riittää, mutta ei juuri sen alle. Paras jos on yliopistoja ja monipuolisia oppilaitoksia eri aloille ja uudelleenkoulutusmahdollisuus, jos jostain syystä oma ala alkaa tympiä tai työt ykskaks loppuvat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Minusta tämä on hieman väärä päätelmä. Erikoistuminen on trendi, mutta mikä takaa, että juuri Helsinki on massaltaan riittävä?



Yleisesti maailmalla 1-2 miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkeja pidetään erikoistumisen kannalta aika hyvinä. Tuon kokoinen kaupunki pystyy pitämään yllä tieteen ja tekniikan osaamista, jolla on yhtään laajempaa kysyntää.




> On sitäpaitsi vähän harhaista kuvitella, että kaikki Suomen kuormantasauskytkinasiantuntijat haluaisivat välttämättä asua Helsingissä. Joku erikoinen yksilö voi haluta asua Vihdin Nummelassa, Nurmijärvellä tai vaikka Sotkamossa.



Nummela ja Nurmijärvi voidaan laskea Helsinkiin, kun kaupunki käsitetään työssäkäyntialueena.




> Pointti on, että Helsingin ulkopuolella suomalaiset firmat tajuavat jo, että työnjaon koko ajan edetessä ei voi olettaa että joka alan asiantuntijoita jonottaa ovella päästäkseen töihin. Kompetenssit on hankittava sieltä mistä niitä saa, verkottumalla.



Minä ilmaisisin tuon eri tavalla. Eli niin, että Helsinki - Tampere akselin ulkopuolella on usein suuria vaikeuksia löytää riittävän erikoistumisasteen asiantuntijoita. Ja jos sopivia asiantuntijoita löytyy, heidän paikalliset työmarkkinansa ovat hyvin ohuet, eli vaihtoehtoisia työmarkkinoita ei vaan ole. 

Erikoistuneelle työntekijälle sijoittuminen pienelle paikkakunnalle aiheuttaa niin suuren henkilökohtaisen riskin että erikoistuneet työntekijät alitajuisesti välttävät asettumista alueille, joissa työttömyys tarkoittaa paikkakunnan tai ammatin vaihtopakkoa.

Toki Helsingistäkin joudutaan verkottumalla hakemaan osaamista kauempaa, silloin sitä joudutaan hakemaan ulkomailta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suomessa voi ulkoistaa suuremmassa mittakaavassa pikkupaikkakunnille teollisuus- tai elintarviketuotantoketjun ulkopuolelta vain rutininomaista työtä kuten kirjanpitoa ja puhelinpalvelutyötä, ja edellytäen että  tarvitaan suomen kielen taitoa. Heti kun suomenkielen taitoa ei vaadita, niin senkin työn voi teettää maamme rajojen ulkopuolella. Ja niin isot firmat joilla on maailmanlajuinen alihankintaverkosto juuri tekevät.


Kokemukset kaukoulkoistuksista eivät ole vain ruusuisia isoissakaan firmoissa. Kulttuurierot ovat merkittäviä silloinkin kun kielellä ei ole väliä. Uskoisin että jossain vaiheessa tämä trendi taittuu. Ei tosin niin että kaikki palaisi takaisin Suomeen vaan niin että myös managementtia ja oikeasti luovaa työtä tehdään ainakin jossain määrin hajautetusti.




> Perusongelma on, että missä suurten massojen, jotka ovat alallaan keskinkertaisuuksia, kannattaa asua? Sellaiset Virtaset, Smithit ja Dupontit joilla on vain yksi perustutkinto jolla ei erotu juuri massasta, ja jotka ovat useimmiten perheellisiä, ja puoliso ei vältämättä saman alan ihminen, mutta joka haluaisi kanssa tehdä töitä eikä olla välttämättä loppuiän kotiäiti tai -isä.
> 
> Mä en keksi optimaalisempaa paikkaa kuin suurehkot kaupungit, ei tarvitse olla Lonton tai New Yorkin tasoa, vaan Stadi tai Manse riittää, mutta ei juuri sen alle. Paras jos on yliopistoja ja monipuolisia oppilaitoksia eri aloille ja uudelleenkoulutusmahdollisuus, jos jostain syystä oma ala alkaa tympiä tai työt ykskaks loppuvat.


Periaatteessa olet ihan oikeassa. Sotkamo on tietysti jossain määrin asian kärjistämistä. Tässä keskustelussa tärkeää onkin oikea fokus: jos argumentoidaan että vain Helsingissä voi olla huippuja, niin se ei pidä paikkaansa. Huippuja voi olla missä vain, ja todelliset huiput voivat itse valita missä haluavat asua. Sen sijaan kohtuuhyvin koulutettua massaa löytyy runsaasti Helsingistä, tosin sitä löytyy myös muista Suomen suurista kaupungeista. Näissä kaikissa voi elää hyvää elämää. Silti ennakkoluulottomasti ajatteleva firma saattaa löytää sellaisen toimintamallin, että pystyy rekrytoimaan pikkupaikkakunnilta hyvin koulutettua, tehtävään sopivaa ja lojaalia työvoimaa.




> Yleisesti maailmalla 1-2 miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkeja pidetään erikoistumisen kannalta aika hyvinä. Tuon kokoinen kaupunki pystyy pitämään yllä tieteen ja tekniikan osaamista, jolla on yhtään laajempaa kysyntää.


Tämä on empiirinen havainto, mutta johtopäätösten teko siitä on politiikkaa. Tarkoittaako tämä esimerkiksi sitä, että jos maassa on yksi noin miljoonan asukkaan työssäkäyntialue, pari noin 300-400 tuhannen asukkaan työssäkäyntialuetta, yksi noin 200 tuhannen asukkaan työssäkäyntialue ja nippu pienempiä alueita, niin vain sitä suurinta kannattaa kehittää?

Näkemykseni on, että myös ainakin nuo 200 tuhannen asukkaan ja suuremmat työssäkäyntialueet ovat paitsi elinkelpoisia myös tarjoavat maailmanluokassa riittävän potentiaalin työvoiman erikoistumisen, erityisesti verkostoitumalla tehokkaasti keskenään. Ja jos tuo miljoona-alue on mukana verkostossa, voidaan oikeasti vaikuttaa maailmanlaajuisesti ainakin osalla erikoisaloista.

Maantieteelliset välimatkat ovat tietysti pieni este, mutta eivät mitään ylitsepääsemätöntä. Yhteistyö yhden kaupungin sisällä voi olla ihan yhtä fragmentoitunutta, vaikka fyysinen välimatka olisi murto-osa. Mutta jotta tämä toimisi, se edellyttää, että tunnustetaan kaikkien osien arvo kokonaisuudelle eikä yritetä jyrätä puolin tai toisin. Vahva keskusjohtoisuus ei toimi, koska silloin menetettäisiin yksi keskeinen etu eli näkemysten monimuotoisuus (eli siksi ei esim. kaikkia Suomen yliopistoja tule yhdistää yhdeksi isoksi) vaan parasta on taata kaikille keskuksille riittävät mahdollisuudet kehittyä omana itsenään ja verkostoitua parhaaksi katsomallaan tavalla.




> Nummela ja Nurmijärvi voidaan laskea Helsinkiin, kun kaupunki käsitetään työssäkäyntialueena.


Tiedän. Tämä oli viittaus Ideapark-keskusteluun.




> Minä ilmaisisin tuon eri tavalla. Eli niin, että Helsinki - Tampere akselin ulkopuolella on usein suuria vaikeuksia löytää riittävän erikoistumisasteen asiantuntijoita. Ja jos sopivia asiantuntijoita löytyy, heidän paikalliset työmarkkinansa ovat hyvin ohuet, eli vaihtoehtoisia työmarkkinoita ei vaan ole. 
> 
> Erikoistuneelle työntekijälle sijoittuminen pienelle paikkakunnalle aiheuttaa niin suuren henkilökohtaisen riskin että erikoistuneet työntekijät alitajuisesti välttävät asettumista alueille, joissa työttömyys tarkoittaa paikkakunnan tai ammatin vaihtopakkoa.


Asiantuntijoiden työmarkkinat ovat kyllä sitä ohuemmat mitä pienemmälle paikkakunnalle mennään. Tosin niitä ohentaa lisää se, jos työnantajat valmiiksi uskovat, että pieneltä paikkakunnalta ei ikinä voi löytää hyvää osaamista. Tämä on itseään toteuttava profetia.

Mitä riskiin tulee, niin tuo on vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu. Kyllä, pienellä paikkakunnalla työpaikan katoaminen alta on vaikeampi juttu. Toisaalta taas voi olla, että jos talo on maksettu ja pärjää vähällä, niin ihan konkurssiin ei suistu niin helposti kuin isossa kaupungissa ja kalliissa, pahasti lainaisessa asunnossa jos homma menee alta eikä uutta löydy. Pieneltä paikkakunnalta on kieltämättä vaikeampi lähteä isoon kaupunkiin, jos asunnon realisointi ei ole mahdollista tai tuottaa niin niukasti ettei sillä saa muualta edes koirankoppia, mutta toisaalta taas työttömyyskorvauksella ostaa kummasti enemmän ruokaa jos ei ole isoja asuntomenoja lisäharmina.

----------


## teme

> Minusta tämä on hieman väärä päätelmä. Erikoistuminen on trendi, mutta mikä takaa, että juuri Helsinki on massaltaan riittävä? Itsekin sanot, että sielläkin on vaikeaa löytää tiettyjä erikoisasiantuntijoita. Lontoo, New York tai piilaakso peittoavat massassa Helsingin mennen tullen.


On paljonkin liiketoimintoja joita ei voi pyörittää kuin yllämainituissa paikoissa johtuen siitä että esimerkiksi Helsinki on liian pieni. Kyse on jatkumosta.

Erikoistuneella pienelläkin paikakunnalla voi olla paljonkin jonkun tietyn erikoisalan osaajia, vaikkapa metsäteollisuudessa, laajapohjaista osaamiskeskittymää siellä ei kuitenkaan voi olla ja ko. paikkakunta (vaikkapa Salo) on kovin altis yksittäisten yritysten tulosvaihteluille. Valtiot eivät voi kilpailla keskenään koska valtiot eivät voi irtisanoa kansalaisiaan, ja pitkälti samasta syystä paikkakunnat eivät voi kuten yritykset erikoistua hyvin kapeaan osaamisalueeseen.

Erikoistuminen on aika tiukka ja pitkäaikainen trendi, tähän saakka ihmiskunta on ratkonut kasvavan tietomäärän hallintaa jakamalla sen yhä pienempiin erikoisalueisiin. Tällä on rajansa, looginen päätepiste on että meillä jokaisella on oma erikoisalansa, mutta mitään parempaakaan ei ole keksitty.




> Pointti on, että Helsingin ulkopuolella suomalaiset firmat tajuavat jo, että työnjaon koko ajan edetessä ei voi olettaa että joka alan asiantuntijoita jonottaa ovella päästäkseen töihin. Kompetenssit on hankittava sieltä mistä niitä saa, verkottumalla.


Jep, ja se rajaa pois taas osan liiketoiminnan aloja. En missään nimessä ole sitä mieltä että yritystoimintaa ei kannata harjoittaa Kehä III ulkopuolelle, on paljon aloja joille syrjäisempi sijainti on etu. Asiantuntijavaltaiset alat eivät ole vaan yleensä sellaisia, ja kaikkialla maailmassa tuppaavat kasautumaan isoihin kaupunkikeskuksiin.

----------


## kemkim

> Jos Sotkamossa joku saisi tuollaisen koulutustaan vastaavan työpaikan, niin veikkaan että olisi aika lojaali työnantajalleen. Jatkuva vaihtaminen työstä toiseen ja ylisuuret palkkavaateet ovat Helsingin seudun ongelma, joihin ei välttämättä törmää pienemmillä paikkakunnilla: eipä juuri edes Tampereella, pienemmistä puhumattakaan. Ja jos ihminen on sellaiselta kotoisin, ei välttämättä halua ikinä edes muuttaa muualle.


Tässä tulee suuren kaupungin etu näkyviin: työntekijällä on mahdollisuus valita eri työpaikoista, ei ole pakko tyytyä siihen yhteen ja ainoaan. Jos työnantaja kohtelee huonosti, voi vaihtaa työpaikkaa. Tämän tietää työnantajakin ja hoitaa hommansa hyvin, jos tahtoo pitää tekijän talossa. Parempi palkka on myös hyvä houkute, harvapa huonompaa palkkaa tahtoo, jos parempi on saatavilla parempien työmahdollisuuksien ohella?

----------


## kemkim

> Mitä riskiin tulee, niin tuo on vähän kaksipiippuinen juttu. Kyllä, pienellä paikkakunnalla työpaikan katoaminen alta on vaikeampi juttu. Toisaalta taas voi olla, että jos talo on maksettu ja pärjää vähällä, niin ihan konkurssiin ei suistu niin helposti kuin isossa kaupungissa ja kalliissa, pahasti lainaisessa asunnossa jos homma menee alta eikä uutta löydy. Pieneltä paikkakunnalta on kieltämättä vaikeampi lähteä isoon kaupunkiin, jos asunnon realisointi ei ole mahdollista tai tuottaa niin niukasti ettei sillä saa muualta edes koirankoppia, mutta toisaalta taas työttömyyskorvauksella ostaa kummasti enemmän ruokaa jos ei ole isoja asuntomenoja lisäharmina.


Enpä usko, että kovin moni vapaaehtoisesti haluaisi elää toimeentulotuella loppuelämäänsä. Sehän on noin 400 euroa elämiseen ja kohtuulliset asumiskustannukset. 400 euroa on aika pieni raha. Ansiosidonnaistakin saa vain tietyn ajan, onko se nyt 18 kuukautta ja tämän jälkeen tippuu toimeentulotuelle. Pienillä paikkakunnilla auton pitäminen alkaa olla aika tarpeellista ja siihenkin menee paljon rahaa. Tämä teoriasi ei nyt oikein toimi, pitäisi keksiä jotain muuta, mitä pienellä paikkakunnalla asuva tekee, jos työpaikka menee alta.




> Erikoistuminen on aika tiukka ja pitkäaikainen trendi, tähän saakka ihmiskunta on ratkonut kasvavan tietomäärän hallintaa jakamalla sen yhä pienempiin erikoisalueisiin. Tällä on rajansa, looginen päätepiste on että meillä jokaisella on oma erikoisalansa, mutta mitään parempaakaan ei ole keksitty.


Sama juttu kuin keskittymisesäs, lopulta meillä olisi vain yksi iso kaupunki koko maailmassa, johon kaikki ihmiset olisivat keskittyneitä. Tämä ei tietenkään ole tavoiteltavaa, koska tällainen yksi suuri yksikkö olisi hyvin haavoittuvainen. Lisäksi kulttuuritekijöiden takia aika usein keskittyminen pysähtyy valtionrajoille. Suomessa ihmiset voivat muuttaa Helsinkiin, koska täällä on sama kulttuuri, mutta ulkomaille muuttamisessa on jo paljon suurempi kynnys.

On mielenkiintoista katsoa, mihin kapitalismin voittokulku pysähtyy. Sillä varmasti se johonkin tyssää. Aiemmin olivat kommunismi, natsismi, kirkkovalta ja ties mitä ideologioita, nyt on tämä kapitalismi uskontona. Sitä ei edes kyseenalaisteta pahemmin, vaan kilpailu ja globalisaatio otetaan itsestäänselvyyksinä. Ihmisillä ei ole aikaa ajatella, kun on yhä kovempi kiire koko ajan. Ajattelen sitä pullistuvana ilmapallona, joka lopulta puhkeaa ja on aika jollekin toiselle maailmanjärjestykselle. Siihen asti voi vain kummastellen seurata, kuinka pitkälle tämä kapitalismi ja kerskakulutusyhteiskunta menee.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä teoriasi ei nyt oikein toimi, pitäisi keksiä jotain muuta, mitä pienellä paikkakunnalla asuva tekee, jos työpaikka menee alta.


Ei tuo nyt varsinaisesti teoria ollut, kunhan vain pohdiskelin asian eri puolia.

Mutta nostat esiin hyvän (tosin ei joukkoliikenteeseen) liittyvän kysymyksen: mitä työttömäksi jäävä voisi tehdä toimeentulonsa eteen pienellä paikkakunnalla.

Vaihtoehtoja:

1) Maata uuninpankolla ja oppia tulemaan toimeen vähällä
2) Harmaa talous (marjanpoimintaa tai pikkuhommia naapurustossa pimeästi)
3) Kunta tukityöllistää
4) Yrittäjyys
5) Muutto pois työn perässä

Vaihtoehto 4 olisi ylivoimaisesti paras, kunhan vain on myytäviä taitoja ja yrittäjyyshenkeä. Tätä suomalainen yhteiskunta kaipaisi muutenkin kuin kehitysalueilla. Mutta jos yrittäjäksi ryhtyy, niin sosiaalietuudet loppuvat kuin seinään. Ja jos konkurssi iskee, niin loputkin menee eikä siitä toivu taloudellisesti loppuikänään.

Harva pystyy polkaisemaan menestyvää yritystä pystyyn pelkästään jollain starttirahalla. Jonkinlainen joustava siirtymä työttömyydestä yrittäjyyden piiriin olisi parempi. Ja vastaavasti jos yritystoiminta ei menesty, pitäisi olla mahdollisuus laittaa pillit pussiin kunnialla ja ilman ylenmääräisiä sanktioita yhteiskunnalta (kunhan konkurssiin ei liity rikollisia piirteitä).

Pienelläkin paikkakunnalla voisi ihan sujuvasti yrittäjänä operoida kaikenlaisia palvelubisneksiä, erityisesti netin kautta. Mainittakoon perinteisen tietojärjestelmätyön lisäksi esimerkkeinä vaikka jonkun kohderyhmäfokusoituneen foorumin moderointi, erikoisalan nettikirjakauppa, erikoisalan informaatiopalvelun tuottaminen, konsultointi tai vastaavat liikeideat (vapaasti käytettävissä).

----------


## kemkim

> Harva pystyy polkaisemaan menestyvää yritystä pystyyn pelkästään jollain starttirahalla. Jonkinlainen joustava siirtymä työttömyydestä yrittäjyyden piiriin olisi parempi. Ja vastaavasti jos yritystoiminta ei menesty, pitäisi olla mahdollisuus laittaa pillit pussiin kunnialla ja ilman ylenmääräisiä sanktioita yhteiskunnalta (kunhan konkurssiin ei liity rikollisia piirteitä).


Tämä olisi hyvä ajatus. Joustava siirtyminen elämäntilanteesta toiseen. Osmo Soininvaara on ehdottanut tähän tilanteeseen kansalaispalkkaa, eli jokainen kansalainen saisi perustulon käteensä ja voisi sen lisäksi hankkia mielensä mukaan tuloja, eikä perustulo vähenisi näistä, vaan kaiken saisi pitää. Tämä kannsutaisi yrittäjyyteen ja työntekoon, kun ei olisi riskiä, että jos mitään ei enää löydykään, niin tipahtaisi tyhjän päälle tai joutuisi sosiaalietuuksien rangaistusten viidakkoon.

Sikäli köyhän asema on kiitollisempi pääkaupunkiseudulla verrattuna muuhun maahan, että pätkätöiden löytyminen on helpompaa ja niistä voi löytyä kokoaikainenkin työ. Lisäksi leimautumista tapahtuu vähemmän ja virikkeitä on enemmän päivien täytteeksi. Pienillä paikkakunnilla asumiskustannukset ovat toki edullisemmat, mutta julkinen liikenne ei pelaa, tekeminen on vähissä (jos ei pidä luonnosta), köyhä leimautuu ja töiden saanti on niukkaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja vastaavasti jos yritystoiminta ei menesty, pitäisi olla mahdollisuus laittaa pillit pussiin kunnialla ja ilman ylenmääräisiä sanktioita yhteiskunnalta (kunhan konkurssiin ei liity rikollisia piirteitä).


Tämä asia on Suomessa suuri ongelma. Siitä, että on yrittäjä tai palkansaaja on tehty lähes elinikäinen kysymys. Joustava siirtyminen statuksesta toiseen on jokseenkin mahdotonta. Se, mitä kirjoitit yrittämisen riskeistä on totisinta totta, ja ne riskit muuttuvat ongelmiksi juuri sen vuoksi, että et voi siirtyä joustavasi yrittäjyyden ja palkkatyön välillä sen mukaan, mikä on kulloinkin paras vaihtoehto.




> Pienelläkin paikkakunnalla voisi ihan sujuvasti yrittäjänä operoida kaikenlaisia palvelubisneksiä, erityisesti netin kautta.


Tätä minä ihmettelen suuresti, että tietoliikenteen kehittyessä fyysinen sijaitseminen käy kaiken aikaa muka vain tärkeämmäksi.

Myös Ideapark-keskustelu on sama kummallisuus, mutta tavaralogistiikan puolelta. Kun logistiikka kehittyy, ihmisten liikkuminen tavaran luokse eikä päin vastoin muuttuu muka entistä tärkeämmäksi.

Lidlillä on oma ideaparkkinsa suunnilleen keskellä metsää Hyvinkään lähellä. Siellä on peltihalli, josta on vilkas liikenne kaikkiin Lidl-myymälöihin, jotka taas sijaitsevat niin lähellä asukkaita, että myymälöissä voi asioida jopa ilman autoa. Arvatkaa, kummassa on halvemmat hinnat, Lidl-myymälöissä vai Lempäälän Ideaparkissa?

Ideapark ja Lidlin keskusvarasto ovat molemmat samanlaisia peltihalleja. Ne on sijoitettu sen miljoonan ihmisen ympyrän keskipisteeseen, mikä on logistiikan kannalta viisasta ja maa on metsässä halpaa. Mutta Lidlin peltihallissa asioidaan paljon isommilla autoilla ja tehdään isompia kertaostoksia. Onkohan Sukarilta jäänyt jotain huomaamatta?  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä tulee suuren kaupungin etu näkyviin: työntekijällä on mahdollisuus valita eri työpaikoista, ei ole pakko tyytyä siihen yhteen ja ainoaan. Jos työnantaja kohtelee huonosti, voi vaihtaa työpaikkaa. Tämän tietää työnantajakin ja hoitaa hommansa hyvin, jos tahtoo pitää tekijän talossa. Parempi palkka on myös hyvä houkute, harvapa huonompaa palkkaa tahtoo, jos parempi on saatavilla parempien työmahdollisuuksien ohella?


Olet tietenkin oikeassa, että suuressa kaupungissa työpaikan vaihto on helpompaa. Mutta eihän tästä silti automaattisesti seuraa, että kaikkien täytyy asua mahdollisimman isossa kaupungissa. Kukin asuu sellaisessa kaupungissa mistä pitää, punniten hyödyt ja haitat itse. Vierastan ajatusta, että joku tulisi sanomaan mitä muiden pitää tehdä. Jos joku tieten tahtoen haluaa asua pikkukaupungissa, niin keskusjohtoisen keskittämispolitiikan kautta sitä ei pitäisi ainakaan tarkoituksellisesti vaikeuttaa, vaikka sitten vain sanomalla ettei siinä ole mitään järkeä.

Takaamalla mahdollisimman tasa-arvoiset olot myös pienemmille paikkakunnille mahdollistetaan niiden elinvoiman säilyminen ja mahdollinen myöhempi kasvaminen. Toki kustannustehokkuus pitää huomioida, mikä edellyttäisi erilaisen, kevyemmän hallintomallin kehittämisen seuduille, missä perinteinen julkishallinto on liian raskas ja kallis.

Muuten, yleinen käsitykseni on että kehitysalueiden yritykset eivät ole siitä pahimmasta päästä työvoiman kohtelussa. Tämähän toimii kumpaankin suuntaan: pienellä paikkakunnalla firma ehkä haluaa pitää kiinni työntekijöistään koska korvaajaa on vaikea löytää ja huono maine leviää todella nopeasti. Usein hierarkia on matala ja henkilösuhteet epämuodollisia. Isossa kaupungissa pärjää vähän huonommallakin henkilöstöpolitiikalla, kun lähtijän tilalle todennäköisesti saa uuden kohtuullisella vaivalla. Maine tosin vaikuttaa siten, että hyviä työntekijöitä saa hyvällä maineella, ja vähän huonompia vähän huonommalla maineella.

Kaikille ihmisille palkka ei ole kaikki kaikessa. Ja vaikka olisikin, niin vaakakupissa täytyy olla myös elinkustannukset. Esimerkiksi kun minulla nyt on työpaikka Tampereella (vaikka kaikki työkaverit ovatkin muualla) ja saan tiettyä palkkaa, niin aika paljon lisää pitäisi saada bruttona, jotta nettona ja asumis-/elinkustannusten jälkeen jäisi enemmän käteen Helsingin seudulla. Ja sittenkin ehkä pitäisi asettua aika kauas työpaikasta eli aikaa työmatkoihin menisi enemmän ja ympäristö ei ehkä olisi yhtä hyvä kuin nykyisin (alle 5 km keskustasta, 300 m järven rantaan, hyvämaineinen ja miellyttävä asuinalue, lähes kohtuuhinnalla -- ja huom. Tampere sentään on kohtuullisen kokoinen kaupunki eli myös kaikki tarpeelliset urbaanit palvelut ja huvitukset löytyvät, jopa lähempää kuin Helsingin keskusta olisi vaikkapa Espoon kaupunginosista käsin). Elinikäinen asuntolaina ei myöskään houkuta. Voin helposti kuvitella että kuilu todella pienen paikkakunnan ja Helsingin kesken on vielä suurempi.

----------


## Compact

> Lidlillä on oma ideaparkkinsa suunnilleen keskellä metsää Hyvinkään lähellä. Siellä on peltihalli, josta on vilkas liikenne kaikkiin Lidl-myymälöihin, jotka taas sijaitsevat niin lähellä asukkaita, että myymälöissä voi asioida jopa ilman autoa. Arvatkaa, kummassa on halvemmat hinnat, Lidl-myymälöissä vai Lempäälän Ideaparkissa?
> 
> Ideapark ja Lidlin keskusvarasto ovat molemmat samanlaisia peltihalleja. Ne on sijoitettu sen miljoonan ihmisen ympyrän keskipisteeseen, mikä on logistiikan kannalta viisasta ja maa on metsässä halpaa. Mutta Lidlin peltihallissa asioidaan paljon isommilla autoilla ja tehdään isompia kertaostoksia.


Lempäälän  Ideaparkissa on ilmeisesti kaksi laatikkotyyppistä "maitokauppaa", Euromarket ja Minimani. Kai nuo ruokakauppojakin ovat, vai? Lidlihän on sinänsä vain yksi yksittäinen laatikkomyymälä "maitokauppa". Lidl päihittää hinnoissa monet kantakaupungin laatikkokaupat Siwat, Alepat ja mitä niitä nyt onkaan. Syynä ei voi olla vain Hyvinkäällä oleva keskusvarasto, koska suomalaisillakin kaupoilla on vastaavia varastoja ja paljon urbaanimmassa ympäristössä.

Joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä näyttäisi löytyvän Ideaparkin linjakartasta.

Ideaparkin tarkemmat aikataulut ovat pohjakartan alaosasta klikattavissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tätä minä ihmettelen suuresti, että tietoliikenteen kehittyessä fyysinen sijaitseminen käy kaiken aikaa muka vain tärkeämmäksi.


Naulan kantaan.




> Myös Ideapark-keskustelu on sama kummallisuus, mutta tavaralogistiikan puolelta. Kun logistiikka kehittyy, ihmisten liikkuminen tavaran luokse eikä päin vastoin muuttuu muka entistä tärkeämmäksi.


Uusi deli-tyyppinen lähikauppa voisi olla vastaus tähän ainakin päivittäistavaroiden osalta.

Käyttötavarakauppa tuntuu keskittyvän enemmän ja olisikin tärkeää kaavoittaa sellaiselle tilaa keskeisiltä paikoilta. Tosin tietyllä tavalla ymmärrän kyllä Sukarin motiiveja enkä haluaisi demonisoida Ideapark-konseptia sen enempää kuin keskiverto peltomarkettia jossa kuitenkin käydään paljon useammin. Ongelmallista? Kyllä. Diabolista...? Ehkei sentään. Varsinkin jos jollakin aikavälillä kauppakeskuksen ympäristö kehittyisi oikean kaupunginosan suuntaan ja saisi myös riittävän hyvän raideliikenneyhteyden ratikalla tai junalla.

Lähikauppojen renessanssista tuli mieleen: naapurustossamme (tai no, jotain 500-1000 m ylämäkeen meiltä) avattiin tänään uusi Sale, jota kävin tutkailemassa. Tiesin toki Salen perusprofiilin, mutta valikoiman tutkaileminen oli masentavaa. Käytettävissä oleviin neliöihin olisi esim. ranskalaisen kaupan sabluunalla ollut sovitettavissa mahtava valikoima tasokasta ruokaa, mutta tuosta kaupasta puuttuivat lähes kaikki erikoisemmat tuotteet alkaen ihan perus-laktoosittomista tuotteista (jotakin toki oli mutta aika vähän). Jos saisin Stockmannin Herkun valikoiman Salen kokoiseen myymälään, niin sitten olisin kohtuullisen tyytyväinen. (Ja mukana saisi olla tiski valmista paikan päällä tehtyä ruokaa, mm. sushia kunnon newyorkilaisen delin tai Wholefoods Marketin tyyliin.) Muuten täytynee asioida edelleen Stockalla. Näillä eväillä lähikaupan uusi tuleminen ei kyllä onnistu. Valitettavasti...  :Frown:

----------


## kemkim

Matti Vanhasen oudot Ideapark-kommentit selittyivät, kun kuuntelin tarkkaan Radio Novan yöuutisia. Vanhanen on saanut vaalirahoitusta mm. Toivo Sukarilta. Jan Vapaavuori ei sen sijaan ole ilmeisesti saanut, koska suhtautuu järkiperäisesti tähän hankkeeseen. Vai että Suomessa ei ole korruptiota?

Tällaistako konseptia edellinen kirjoittaja tarkoitti, eli ison kauppakeskuksen oheen on rakennettu asutusta ja kokonainen kävelykaupunginosa:
http://www.skanssi.fi/hartela/skanss...pages/indexfin

----------


## teme

> Sama juttu kuin keskittymisesäs, lopulta meillä olisi vain yksi iso kaupunki koko maailmassa, johon kaikki ihmiset olisivat keskittyneitä. Tämä ei tietenkään ole tavoiteltavaa, koska tällainen yksi suuri yksikkö olisi hyvin haavoittuvainen.


Kaupungin koolla on rajansa. Oletetaan ympyrän muotoinen kaupunki, asukastiheys 10 000 as / km2. Liikkumisen keskinopeus 20km/h. Kaupungin laidalta toiselle pitäisi päästä tunnissa, jotta matka-ajat pysyvät jotenkin kohtuullisina. Eli kaupunkiympyrän halkaisija täten 40km, pinta-ala pyöreästi 1200km2, eli asukkaita 12 000 000. Toki pitempiäkin työmatkoja siedetään, väestötiheys voi olla suurempi, mutta toisaalta maankäyttö ei ole oikeasti optimaalista, vesistöt vievät tilaa, jne. Jossain 10 - 20 miljoonan välillä on käytännössä kaupungin maksimikoko.

En ymmärrä mitä tekemistä kapitalismilla on erikoistumisen kanssa. Filosofit tapaavat sanoa, että viimeinen ihminen joka hallitsi kaiken aikansa tiedon oli Aristotele, sen jälkeen on erikoistuttu. Moderni kapitalismi syntyi  Hollannissa kun (erikoistuneet) kauppiaat rupesivat rahoittamaan riskaabeleja mutta tuottoisia kauppamatkoja Intiaan ja muualle kaukomaille.




> Tätä minä ihmettelen suuresti, että tietoliikenteen kehittyessä fyysinen sijaitseminen käy kaiken aikaa muka vain tärkeämmäksi.


On ihmetellyt moni muunkin, mutta empiriinen aineisto vaan osoittaa kiistattomasti että tietoliikenteen kehitys lisää keskittymistä nimenomaan kaupunkiseuduille. Jos menet Latvian maaseudulle, paikalliset valittavat että kun kaikki keskittyy Riiigaan, Portugalainen taas että Lissaboniin, Irlantilainen että Dubliniin. Ihan missä tahansa maassa. Ja joka maasta myös löytyy populisti, joka kertoo että tämä on ihan vaan poliitisten päätösten seurausta, joka on näin vaikka Eurooppalaisessa katsannossa siitä erikoista että on vähintään epäselvää mitä yhteistä eri maissa harjoitetulla politiikalla on vaikka lopputulos on sama.

On olemassa teoria jonka mukaan tietoliikenteen kehitys vähentää sijainnin merkitystä, jolloin ihmiset hakeutuvat pienemmille paikkakunnille joissa on lyhyemmät etäisyydet, mukavampi ja halvempi asua ja yrityksille halvemmat toimitilat. Mikä on muuten ihan hyvä teoria, paitsi että todellisuus ei tue sitä. Yleensä kun näin käy niin kysytään mitä vikaa teoriassa on.

Puretaan oletukset:
a) Tietoliikenteen kehitys vähentää sijainnin merkitystä.
Ennen (70-luvulla) meillä tehtiin töitä paperien kanssa, nyt näyttöpäätteiden kanssa. Näyttöpäätteeltä toiselle tieto liikkuu vinhasti, mutta on meillä postilaitos ja muut tavat siirtää paperia ollut olemassa ja vaikka kuinka pitkään. Johtiko tehostunut postilaitos hajasijoittumisen, ja kun ei niin miksi asia nyt olisi toisin? Todellisuudessa liikenneyhteydet, niin tavara, henkilö kuin tieto sellaiset tuottavat solmukohtia, ja näiden solmukohtien merkitys kasvaa. Sama ilmiö tapahtui esimerkiksi lennättimen kanssa Yhdysvalloissa.

b) Ihmiset haluavat asua pienillä paikkakunnilla
Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin että se päteekö tämä valtaosaan väestöä on vähintään kyseenalaista, ihmiset ympäri maailman tuntuvat olevan valmiita maksamaan isoissa kaupungeissa sijaitsevissa asunnoista enemmän vaikka eivät edes olisi töissä, eli hyötyisivät isompien kaupunkien suuremmista palkoista. Pidän luotettavampana mittarina sitä miten ihmiset käyttävät rahojaan kuin sitä miten he vastaavat mielipidekyselyissä.

c) Yritykset hakeutuvat sinne missä on halvimmat toimitilat
Toimitilat on vain yksi kuluerä muiden joukossa. En usko että keskiverto yrityksen talousjohtaja on idiootti, joten se että yritykset maksavat keskustan suuria vuokria johtuu siitä että sijainnin hyödyt ylittävät vuokrat. Tämän puolesta puhuu myös se ettei keskuksiin sijoittuneet yritykset ole pääsääntöisesti konkurssissa. Niitä hyötyjä on esimerkiksi se erikoistumisen tuoma tuottavuushyöty.

Periaatteessa erikoistuminen voisi tapahtua virtuaaliyhteisössä. Käytännössä tietotekniikka-ala jonka luulisi olevan tässä pisimmällä on pitkälti fyysisesti keskittynyttä itseasiassa hämmentävän pienille plänteille pitkin maapalloa. Virtuaaliyhteys on vähän niin kuin käännöskirja, parhaimmillaan parempi kuin alkuperäinen, mutta yleensä kuitenkin vain korvike.

Voi sitä tietenkin sanoa että kaikki johtuu vain asenteista, ja paha tuohon mitään on sanoa kun ei tuollaista väitettä voi oikein todistaa edes vääräksi. En kuitenkaan ymmärrä miksi vedota henkimaailmaan kun parempiakin selityksiä on tarjolla.

----------


## teme

Keskustelu rönsyilee sinänsä kiinnostavasti, mutta toistonkin uhalla, perusvika Vanhasen argumentissa on edelleen se käsitys että työssäkäyntialueita voi, tulee tai pitää pilkkoa. Ja tämä on sen verran yleinen harhaluulo, että jatkan vielä aiheesta.

Meillä pakonomaisesti kaavoitetaan Helsinginkin seudulla usein tyhjäksi jäävää perustoimistotilaa minne sattuu nimenomaan tällä logiikalla että työpaikat on lähellä asuntoja, eikä ymmärretä lainkaan sitä että kaikki työpaikat eivät ole tässä suhteessa samanlaisia. Se että aseman ympärille kaavoitetaan asuntoja on erittäin suotavaa, samoin kuin se että asemalle kaavoitetaan kauppoja ja muita vastaavia palveluja. Todennäköisyys että näiden työntekijöistä olennainen osa myös asuu kävelyetäisyyden päässä on kohtuullinen. Eli tämä saattaa jopa toimia.

Mutta kun joku perusvirasto tai toimisto viedään tällaiseen paikkaan, vaikkapa verovirasto Myyrmäkeen josta se onneksi vihdoin ymmärtää muuttaa pois, on täysin päivänselvää että tämän työntekijät ja varsinkin asiakkaat asuvat pitkin poikin työssäkäyntialuetta, jolloin ainoa järkevä sijoittumispaikka on mahdollisimman lähellä alueen keskusta.

Sama koskee myös sairaaloita (kenen neropatin idea oli sijoittaa Espoon ja Vantaan sairalaat juuri Jorviin ja Asolaan?), erikoisliikkeitä, korkeakouluja, kulttuurilaitoksia, jne.

Varsinkaan toimistotyöpaikkojen hajasijoittamista ei voi perustella maan loppumisella keskustasta tai sen liepeiltä. Yhtä toimistotyöntekijää kohden on yrityksissä keskimäärin yhdeksän neliötä tilaa ja luku on pienemään päin (kyllä, KSV mitoittaa väärin...) Pelkästään Keski-Pasilaan taitaa tulla  2 - 3 miljoonaa kerrosneliötä, eli teoriassa mahtuisi 200 - 300 000 toimistotyöpaikkaa, eli kaikki seudun toimistotyöpaikat. Joku logistiikka tai muu tilaa vievä toiminta on eri asia.

Sivumennen, logistiikkayrityksiä hakeutuu Etelä-Hämeeseen osittain siksi että siellä työvoiman vaihtuvuus on pienempää. Eli suomeksi trukkikuskilla ei ole vaihtoehtoja, se miksi tämä on noin yleisesti ottaen hyvä asia on jäänyt minulle mysteeriksi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä asia on Suomessa suuri ongelma. Siitä, että on yrittäjä tai palkansaaja on tehty lähes elinikäinen kysymys. Joustava siirtyminen statuksesta toiseen on jokseenkin mahdotonta. Se, mitä kirjoitit yrittämisen riskeistä on totisinta totta, ja ne riskit muuttuvat ongelmiksi juuri sen vuoksi, että et voi siirtyä joustavasi yrittäjyyden ja palkkatyön välillä sen mukaan, mikä on kulloinkin paras vaihtoehto.


Se, miksi minun mielestäni kaikki eivät voi ruveta noin vain yrittäjiksi on se, että yrittäjän ja usein myös hänen perheensä on joustettava joka asiassa, ja lisäksi yrittäjän on syytä osata oman erikoisosaamisensa ulkopuolisia asioita aivan toisella tasolla kuin palkkatyötä tekevä. On osattava hyvin lainsäädäntöä, kirjanpitoa ym, ja ennen kaikkea myydä.




> Tätä minä ihmettelen suuresti, että tietoliikenteen kehittyessä fyysinen sijaitseminen käy kaiken aikaa muka vain tärkeämmäksi.


Tietokoneet ja muut vastaavat laitteet ovat kaiken kaikkiaan aika tyhmiä vempeleitä. Tehokkaankin tietokoneen prosessori on suurinpiirtein yhtä tehokas kuin jonkun hyönteisen aivot. Sitten se käytön epävarmuus. Eilen oli esim Elisan matkapuhelinverkko pimeänä koko päivän. 




> Myös Ideapark-keskustelu on sama kummallisuus, mutta tavaralogistiikan puolelta. Kun logistiikka kehittyy, ihmisten liikkuminen tavaran luokse eikä päin vastoin muuttuu muka entistä tärkeämmäksi.
> 
> Lidlillä on oma ideaparkkinsa suunnilleen keskellä metsää Hyvinkään lähellä. Siellä on peltihalli, josta on vilkas liikenne kaikkiin Lidl-myymälöihin, jotka taas sijaitsevat niin lähellä asukkaita, että myymälöissä voi asioida jopa ilman autoa. Arvatkaa, kummassa on halvemmat hinnat, Lidl-myymälöissä vai Lempäälän Ideaparkissa?
> 
> Ideapark ja Lidlin keskusvarasto ovat molemmat samanlaisia peltihalleja. Ne on sijoitettu sen miljoonan ihmisen ympyrän keskipisteeseen, mikä on logistiikan kannalta viisasta ja maa on metsässä halpaa. Mutta Lidlin peltihallissa asioidaan paljon isommilla autoilla ja tehdään isompia kertaostoksia. Onkohan Sukarilta jäänyt jotain huomaamatta?


Lidlin ja Ideaparkin kohdalla on kyseessä ihan eri asiasta. Ideapark yrittää tehdä shoppailusta "elämyksen". Sen se valitetavasti yrittää tehdä Helsingin kauppojen kustannuksella. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Tätä minä ihmettelen suuresti, että tietoliikenteen kehittyessä fyysinen sijaitseminen käy kaiken aikaa muka vain tärkeämmäksi.


Tietoliikenteen kehittyessä töiden sijainnilla on kohtuullisen helposti määriteltävissä tehtävissä entistä vähemmän merkitystä. Ne voidaan ostaa mistä päin maailmaa vaan. 

Vaativissa tehtävissä taas vaaditaan vuorovaikutusta ja silloin fyysisellä sijaitsemisella on paljon merkitystä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Lempäälän  Ideaparkissa on ilmeisesti kaksi laatikkotyyppistä "maitokauppaa", Euromarket ja Minimani. Kai nuo ruokakauppojakin ovat, vai? Lidlihän on sinänsä vain yksi yksittäinen laatikkomyymälä "maitokauppa".


Lidlissä on suuri osa tuotenimikkeistä ruokaa, mutta niin on jossain Citymarketissakin. Erikoista Lidlissä on minusta juuri se, että siellä on hyvinkin erikoista muuta tavaraa kuin ruokaa. Olen esim. itse ostanut Lidlistä putkimiehen kierretyökalusarjan. Ideaparkista ei sellaista saa, vaikka siellä on sen seitsämän kauppa- ja muotiketjun myymälät samalla valikoimalla kuin kaikkialla muuallakin.

Lidlillä on huomattavasti parempi liikeidea kuin Ideaparkilla. Lidl hankkii perustoimeentulon volyymituotteilla, mutta tarjoaa myös erikoistavaraa, vaikkakin satunnaisesti. Ideapark ei pyri mihinkään muuhun kuin volyymiin suhteessa kustannuksiin. Lidlin hintataso perustuu kaupankäynnin ja jakelun osaamiseen, jossa olennainen osa on jakaa hyöty osittain myös asiakkaille. Ideaparkissa ei ole mitään sellaista osaamista, jota ei olisi jokaisessa ketjukaupan myymälässä. Ideapark ainoastaan toistaa jotain mitä on tehty ja suunniteltu aikaisemmin ja on tarjolla jossain muuallakin. Kauppaketjujen valikoimat ja hinnoittelu ovat kiinteitä, joten en oikein ymmärrä, miksi pitäisi matkustaa kauaksi samoille ostoksille, jotka voi tehdä lähelläkin.

En ymmärrä myöskään niitä, jotka niin tekevät.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Mikä on muuten ihan hyvä teoria, paitsi että todellisuus ei tue sitä. Yleensä kun näin käy niin kysytään mitä vikaa teoriassa on.
> 
> Puretaan oletukset:...


Tuo oli oikein piristävää luettavaa.

Minä lähtisin hakemaan selitystä teorian ja käytännön ristiriidalle teknologiakeskeisyydestä. Mutta ymmärrettynä vähän laajemmin.

Tarkoitan sitä, että usein käy niin, että kun joku keksii jonkin asian, hän alkaa keksiä syitä sille, että sitä asiaa käytetään tai että se olisi tarpeellinen. Kun tämän keskustelun aihe on Ideapark, niin sen kohdalla on kysymys vain siitä, että Sukari on keksinyt nimittää ostoskeskusta ostoskaupungiksi ilmeisesti vain siksi, että ostoskeskus on sijoitettu maaseudulle.

Kaupan ala on jo vuosikausia matkinut perinteisen kävelykaupungin ominaisuuksia edistääkseen ostoskeskustensa tuottavuutta. Helsingin Itäkeskuksen vieressä asuvana en näe Ideaparkissa yhtään mitään, mitä ei ole keksitty jo noin 25 vuotta sitten Itäkeskukseen. Ja Keski-Euroopassa on ollut katettuja kauppakatuja jo 1800-luvulla.

Ennustan, että kaupan ala päätyy lopulta siihen, mistä se lähti autoistumisen kehittyessä: gryndaamaan todellisia pieniä kyliä tai pikkukaupunkeja, koska perinteinen kaupunki on kuitenkin se elinvoimaisin juttu. kemkimin Harela-vinkki oli oikein hyvä.




> a) Tietoliikenteen kehitys vähentää sijainnin merkitystä.


Jospa koitan keksiä selityksiä.

...mutta tietoliikenne ei poista ihmisten sosiaalisuutta ja siihen liittyviä tarpeita. Kommunikoinnin keinot laajenevat, mutta tyttökaveria ei voi suudella monitorin välityksellä.




> b) Ihmiset haluavat asua pienillä paikkakunnilla


...mutta valitsevat mieluummin ison, koska antavat enemmän arvoa niille asioille, joita iso paikkakunta tarjoaa. Menestyjä on se, joka osaa parhaiten yhdistää pienen ja ison paikkakunnan etuja. Esimerkiksi hyvät liikenneyhteydet ilman liikenteen haittoja = hyvin toimiva joukkoliikenne autoruuhkien sijaan.




> c) Yritykset hakeutuvat sinne missä on halvimmat toimitilat


...jos myös muut liiketoiminnan edellytykset toimivat. Ellei, liiketoiminnalle on suurempi merkitys esim. kontakteilla ja saavutettavuudella kuin toimitilan hinnalla. Kontakteilla tarkoitan fyysisiä kontakteja, joita tietoliikenne ei korvaa.




> Periaatteessa erikoistuminen voisi tapahtua virtuaaliyhteisössä. Käytännössä tietotekniikka-ala jonka luulisi olevan tässä pisimmällä on pitkälti fyysisesti keskittynyttä itseasiassa hämmentävän pienille plänteille pitkin maapalloa.


Minusta tämä vain osoittaa, miten tärkeätä on reaalisuus suhteessa virtuaalisuuteen. Sillä luulisi, että tietotekniikka-ala itse tietäisi parhaiten, miten itseään hyödyntää ja mitä hyötyä itsestä on.

Vertaanpa tätä joukkoliikenteeseen. Jos joukkoliikenneorganisaation johtaja liikkuu henkilöautolla ja selittelee sitä ties millä kiireellä, se osoittaa vain sen, että hän itse tietää parhaiten, kuinka huonosti hän on asiat hoitanut. Syy voi olla joko siinä, ettei hän itse hallitse sitä, mitä hänen pitäisi. Tai sitten se, mitä hän edustaa, ei yksinkertaisesti voi toimia, vaan autoilu on parempi vaihtoehto.

En tiedä, missä on Sukarin koti. Mutta viihtyykö hän vapaa-aikoinaan Ideaparkissa? Eikä asioi turhan päiten jossain muualla? OK, menestyvä yrittäjä on ehkä niin varakas, ettei Ideapark ole häntä varten...  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

Vaikka Sukari tuossa A-Plus ohjelmassa väittää että Vihdin ohi kulkee 130 bussia päivässä ja Ideaparkin rakentamisen jälkeen 250-300 niin henkilöautolla siellä käydään ostoksilla. Kauppakeskus keskellä peltoa kaukana raideliikenteestä on automarket vaikka kuinka yritetään väittää että myös joukkoliikenteellä sinne pääsee.

----------


## Hartsa

Ilta-Sanomat kirjoittaa Vihdin Ideaparkista. Artikkelissa todetaan että yli 90 % matkoista Lempäälän Ideaparkiin tehdään henkilöautolla. Kuten edellisessä viestissä sanoin niin on roskapuhetta kehua kuinka Vihdin Ideaparkiin kulkee 300 bussia päivässä.




> Vanhasen hallituksen ilmastopoliittinen neuvonantaja, kansanedustaja Oras Tynkkynen (vihr.) kauhistelee Ideaparkin kaltaisten kauppakeskusten aiheuttamia kasvihuonekaasupäästöjä.
> 
> Lempäälän Ideaparkissa kävi Tynkkysen mukaan viime vuonna seitsemän miljoonaa kävijää, joiden keskimääräinen asiointimatka oli peräti sata kilometriä yhteen suuntaan. Yhteensä Ideapark-käyntiä varten ajettiin siis 200 kilometriä autolla.
> 
> - Yli 90 prosenttia matkoista tehdään yksityisautoilla. Joukkoliikenteen osuus kevyestä liikenteestä puhumattakaan on aivan marginaalinen. Puhutaan siis aivan valtavista liikennemääristä, Tynkkynen arvioi.


Autoon kuluva raha on pois muusta kulutuksesta mutta ilmeisesti monet luulevat että autottomat ovat työttömiä, eläkeläisiä, opiskelijoita ja muita pienituloisia ja kaikki kenellä on varaa ostaa tavaraa on myös auto. Se ei pidä paikkaansa.




> - Kysymys on siitä, että rakennetaanko yhteiskuntaa vain neljän hengen perheille, joilla on kaksi autoa käytössään. Autoilevilla asiakkailla on rahaa, ja heidät halutaan asiakkaiksi, mutta muidenkin täytyy saada ostaa maitolitransa, Taipale pohtii.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Autoilevilla asiakkailla on rahaa, ja heidät halutaan asiakkaiksi, mutta muidenkin täytyy saada ostaa maitolitransa...


Minusta tässä on yksi kaupan alan keskeinen harha. Autoilevalla taloudella on tosiasiassa auton kulujen verran vähemmän rahaa muuhun kulutukseen. Mutta mekanismi on niin monimutkainen, että yhteyttä on vaikea tajuta ja siihen on vaikea vaikuttaa.

Periaatteessa asia on yksinkertainen. Autoalan liikevaihto on noin 14.500 M€ vuodessa. Se on noin 13,5 % koko kaupan alasta, noin 105,000 €. (Lähde: Autoalan toimialafaktat) Kaupan ala siis jakaa 13,5 % omasta potentiaalistaan pois, kun tämä osa kansalaisten ostovoimasta kuluu siihen, että voidaan ajella kaiken maailman retailparkkeihin.

Asian voi nähdä myös kuluttajan näkökulmasta. Jos tavarat saisi ostaa kävelyetäisyydeltä, ostovoima olisi 13,5 % suurempi. Jotta ostovoima kasvaisi näin paljon, pitäisi saada aika hyvä palkankorotus. Ei ihan helpolla onnistu.

Tätä voi myös pitää jonkinlaisena tehottomuuden hintana. Näin paljon aineellista hyvinvointiamme kuluu hukkaan siksi, että ylläpidämme autoiluyhteiskuntaa.

Tosin, jos olemme tarkkoja, ei ihan näin yhteiskunnan kannalta. Valtion nettotulot autoalasta ovat noin 5,500 M€, joten jos näitä tuloja ei autoilun verotuksesta kertysi, ne perittäisiin muina veroina. Siten kuluttajat maksavat autoilusta noin 9,000 M€ vuodessa. Täten yhteiskunnallinen tehottomuus on 8,6 % aineellisesta hyvinvoinnistamme.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asian voi nähdä myös kuluttajan näkökulmasta. Jos tavarat saisi ostaa kävelyetäisyydeltä, ostovoima olisi 13,5 % suurempi.


Samoilla arvoilla saa myös laskettua, että autoilussa ajoneuvon osuus (myynti 14,1 mrd euroa + verot 3,3 mrd euroa) olisi 74 % autoilun kokonaiskustannuksista (sis. lisäksi polttoaineen myynnin 1,7 mrd euroa + verot 3,3 mrd euroa + huolto 1,1 mrd euroa). Siis kuluttajalle. Voiko se pitää paikkansa?

Pieni virhe yllä on siinä, ettei ajoneuvomyynnin ja huollon alv:ta ole erotettu toisistaan; sen osuus 1,1 mrd euroa on yllä kokonaisuudessaan ajoneuvon myynnissä. Toisaalta omistukseen ei ole laskettu vakuutuksen hintaa, vain sen verot.

Toinen virhelähde on, että ajoneuvomyynnin liikevaihdossa lienee myös ammattiajoneuvot, siis kuorma-autot, linja-autot ja traktorit. Toki nämä rasittavat osaltaan myös polttoainepuolta (paitsi bussien polttoaine, joka ei kuulune vähittäiskauppaan). Tarkempi tilasto nimenomaan henkilöautojen myynnistä olisi siis paikallaan, ainakin jos halutaan erotella toisistaan keskustelu kuluttajien yksityisautoilusta ja teollisuuden logistiikan hoidosta. Paras kustannusosuuksien arvio saataisiin varmaankin bensiiniautojen ja bensiinin myynnistä.

----------


## kemkim

> Kauppakeskus keskellä peltoa kaukana raideliikenteestä on automarket vaikka kuinka yritetään väittää että myös joukkoliikenteellä sinne pääsee.


Näin se on. Heidän, jotka pääsevät vaihdotta Tampereelta Ideaparkiin, määrä on aika vähäinen. Kuinka moni tahtoo lähteä rehaamaan monella eri bussilla johonkin kaukaiseen automarkettiin? Sen sijaan autolla kynnys lähteä pidemmänkin matkan päähän tuntuu olevan, ikävä kyllä, aika alhainen. Ihmiset eivät arvosta aikaansa tarpeeksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samoilla arvoilla saa myös laskettua, että autoilussa ajoneuvon osuus ... olisi 74 % autoilun kokonaiskustannuksista ... Siis kuluttajalle. Voiko se pitää paikkansa?


No ei ihan. Olen itse laskenut auton käyttöä 20.000 euron hintaisella autolla jota käytetään 15 vuotta ja ajetaan 20 km/päivä. Kaikista kuluista auton hinta on 42 %, vakuutukset 34 %, polttoaine 18 % ja muut ajomatkasta riippuvat ylläpitokulut 6 %. Laskelma on vuoden vanha ja polttoaineen hinta 1,2 /l. Jos lasken pa:n hinnalla 1,5 /l ja 5 %:n korolla, pa:n osuus nousee 21 %:iin ja suhteet menevät:
auton hinta 40 %vakuutukset 33 %polttoaine 21 %muu kilometripohjainen 6 %



> Pieni virhe yllä on siinä, ettei ajoneuvomyynnin ja huollon alv:ta ole erotettu toisistaan; sen osuus 1,1 mrd euroa on yllä kokonaisuudessaan ajoneuvon myynnissä...


Aivan. Noista luvuista saatiin vain suuruusluokka. Ministeriöiden laskelmien mukaan raskas liikenne ei ole valtiolle tuottavaa, eli vain henkilöautoilu on nettomaksaja eli valtiontalouden tulolähde. Arvonlisäveroa kuluttajat kuitenkin maksavat aina, joten jos he siirtävät kulutustaan autosta muihin hyödykkeisiin, ALV-kertymä ei muutu. Mutta valtio menettää autoilun valmiste- ja haittaverotuottoa, joka on kerättävä muulla verotuksella.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Periaatteessa asia on yksinkertainen. Autoalan liikevaihto on noin 14.500 M€ vuodessa. Se on noin 13,5 % koko kaupan alasta, noin 105,000 €. (Lähde: Autoalan toimialafaktat) Kaupan ala siis jakaa 13,5 % omasta potentiaalistaan pois, kun tämä osa kansalaisten ostovoimasta kuluu siihen, että voidaan ajella kaiken maailman retailparkkeihin.


Kun tutkii samaa tilastoa, niin voi huomata, että 15% autokannasta on muita kuin henkilöautoja. Ja koska linja-autot ja kuorma-autot ovat hinnaltaan paljon kalliimpia kuin henkilöautot voidaan olettaa, että noin 50% prosenttia auto-alan liikevaihdosta on muuta kuin henkilöautoja, joten tuo osuus kaupanalan kuluista pienenee jo 7% tienoille. Ja koska osa henkilöautoilijoista käyttää autoaan muuhunkin kuin Ideaparkkiin ajelemiseen ja suurien kaupunkikeskusten ulkopuolella asuvat ovat pakotettuja autoa käyttämään realististen vaihtoehtojen puutteessa, tuo kaupan autoilijoille jakama potentiaali pienenee muutamaan prosenttiin. Tämä sama potentiaali menetetään suurentuneisiin logistiikkakuluihin, mikäli kaupan yksiköitä ripoteltaisiin joka kylälle, ettei autoa tarvitsisi käyttää. Eli kaupan hinnat kallistuisivat sen muutaman prosentin verran, mikäli kaupat olisivat kävelyetäisyydellä. Joten kuluttajalle se on se ja sama ajaako megamarkettiin autolla, vai ostaako vähän kalliimmalla kävelymatkan päästä. Ympäristön kannalta ajteltuna asia onkin sitten erilainen.

Ja ei, en ole megamarkettien käyttäjä enkä puolestapuhuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Ja koska osa henkilöautoilijoista käyttää autoaan muuhunkin kuin Ideaparkkiin ajelemiseen ja suurien kaupunkikeskusten ulkopuolella asuvat ovat pakotettuja autoa käyttämään realististen vaihtoehtojen puutteessa, tuo kaupan autoilijoille jakama potentiaali pienenee muutamaan prosenttiin. Tämä sama potentiaali menetetään suurentuneisiin logistiikkakuluihin, mikäli kaupan yksiköitä ripoteltaisiin joka kylälle, ettei autoa tarvitsisi käyttää. Eli kaupan hinnat kallistuisivat sen muutaman prosentin verran, mikäli kaupat olisivat kävelyetäisyydellä. Joten kuluttajalle se on se ja sama ajaako megamarkettiin autolla, vai ostaako vähän kalliimmalla kävelymatkan päästä. Ympäristön kannalta ajteltuna asia onkin sitten erilainen.


Teit kyllä mielestäni varsin rohkeita arvauksia ja yleistyksiä.

Voit ajatella asiaa toisinkin päin. Kumpi on halvempaa, ajaa tuhat matkaa henkilöautolla vai yksi matka jakeluliikenteen kuorma-autolla? Asiakas maksaa molemmat. Kaupan kannattavuuden on todettu kasvaneen juuri siitä, että se on ulkoistanut jakelukustannukset asiakkailleen, mutta ei ole alentanut vastaavasti hintoja vaan parantanut omaa tulostaan.

Tai asiaa voi miettiä yksityistalouden näkökulmasta. Eikö toisen auton osto ja ylläpito muka maksa mitään? Ne "joka tapauksessa" -tarpeet hoituvat sillä ensimmäisellä autolla. Toinen auto on pelkkää ylimääräistä kulua. Ja jos yhteiskunta olisi sellainen, ettei auton käyttö arkisiin asioihin olisi välttämätöntä, ne "joka tapauksessa" -tarpeet hoituisivatkin myös ilman omaa autoa. Sillä asian voi ajatella niinkin päin, että autoa käytetään mm. lomailuun, koska auto on joka tapauksessa hankittava työ- ja kauppamatkoja varten.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Kansakoulupohjainen bisnesmies toistelee vain, kuinka on ekologista, kun ei tarvitse ajaa liikkestä toiseen, vaan saa kaiken saman katon alta. Mitään järkevää ei tämän herran suusta tule, vaan valmiita liturgioita ja valitusta siitä, kun ei saa sitä mitä haluaa.


Automarkettien kannattajat ovat keksineet uuden väitteen että automarketit ovatkin ekologisia kun kaikki tavarat löytyvät saman katon alta. Väite voisi pitää paikkansa jos ihmiset ostaisivat vuoden huonekalut, vaatteet ja muut tavarat kerralla. Todellisuudessa ihmiset ostavat vähän kerrallaan ja käyvät kaupassa usein. Kun asiakas käy yhdessä kaupassa ostamassa yhden tavaran niin ei ole merkitystä onko kauppa kaupungin keskustassa vai automarketista, ostokseen riittää yksi pysähdys.

Vaikka autossa voi kuljettaa enemmän tavaraa niin ei ole mitään takeita että autolla Ideaparkkiin tuleva ostaisi enemmän. Autoilija voi ostaa vaikka 50 eurolla tavaroita ja joukkoliikenteellä tuleva 200 eurolla. Bussissa saa hyvin kuljetettua parin sadan euron arvoisia vaatteita. Olen kerran matkustanut bussissa tietokoneen näyttö sylissä.

Hämeenlinnassa myös vaatekauppoja on siirtynyt Tiiriön automarkettialueelle. Mielestäni keskusta on paljon parempi paikka ostoksille kuin Tiiriö. Linja-autoasema on lähellä keskustaa ja moottoritien vieressä on runsaasti parkkipaikkoja. Itse pysäköin yleensä Kaivokadun parkkipaikalle ja kävelen sieltä keskustaan. Kävelyetäisyydellä on paljon kauppoja ja yhdellä pysähdyksellä on mahdollista käydä todella monessa kaupassa. Keskusta on myös paljon viihtyisämpi kahviloineen, toreineen ja puistoineen kuin Tiiriön markettialue. Joku voi väittää että Tiiriö on paikka jossa kaikki tarpeellinen on yhdessä paikassa mutta mielestäni keskustasta saa myös kaiken tarpeellisen yhdellä pysähdyksellä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka autossa voi kuljettaa enemmän tavaraa niin ei ole mitään takeita että autolla Ideaparkkiin tuleva ostaisi enemmän.


Aivan. Kaupan tilastot kuitenkin näyttävät, että autolla kaupassa käyvä ostaa enemmän (isommalla rahasummalla). Tämän perusteella kauppiaat luulevat, että autoileva asiakas on parempi asiakas.

Tämä on kuitenkin tilastoharha. Tulos sinänsä pitää paikkansa, mutta ei osoita, että kauppa maksimoi myyntinsä tai tuloksensa autoilevilla asiakkailla. Autoileva asiakas käy harvemmin ja ostaa kerralla enemmän sen vuoksi. Autoilevalla asiakkaalla on ostovoimaa vähemmän kuin ilman autoa liikkuvalla, joten autoilevan asiakkan etu on vain siinä, että autoilija maksaa itse jakelukustannukset.

Tosiasia kuitenkin on, että kauppa pystyisi itse järjestämään jakelun halvemmalla kuin asiakkaat, jolloin asiakkaiden rahasta jäisi suurempi osa kulutukseen. Automarketkulttuuri siis tukee vain autoalaa muun kaupan kustannuksella, mutta kaupan ala ei ymmärrä tätä.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Kaupan tilastot kuitenkin näyttävät, että autolla kaupassa käyvä ostaa enemmän (isommalla rahasummalla). Tämän perusteella kauppiaat luulevat, että autoileva asiakas on parempi asiakas.


Väitteessä että autoileva asiakas ostaa enemmän saattaa olla hieman perää. Minulla on sellainen käsitys että pienissä kaupungeissa busseja käyttävät koululaiset, eläkeläiset ja laitapuolen kulkijat kun taas työssäkäyvät ihmiset kulkevat omilla autoilla. Vaikka autoon kuluu paljon rahaa niin auton omistavalla työssä käyvällä ihmisellä on myös huomattavasti suuremmat tulot kuin ajokortittomilla koululaisilla.

Työssä käyvä autoton ihminen taas ei ehkä halua käydä usein ostoksilla jos ostoksilla käynti on vaikeaa. Jos automarkettialueella joutuu odottamaan bussia 50 minuuttia eikä bussi edes vie kotioven lähelle niin ostoksilla tulee tuskin käytyä kovin usein. Autoton työssäkäyvä saattaa ostoksien sijaan säästää rahaa auton ostoon.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tähän keskusteluun autottomien / autollisten ostokäyttäytymisestä muutama peruspointti:

- On tutkimuksissa todettu tosiasia, että autolliset asuntokunnat asioivat harvemmin ja autottomat useammin, jolloin saman verran kuluttavalla autollisella asuntokunnalla keskiostos on suurempi. 
- Sen sijaan sitä ei ole yleensä kovin pitkälle eritelty, kummat kuluttavat enemmän eli mikä on euron kulkumuotojakauma.
- Autottomuutta on tutkitun tiedon mukaan sekä vapaaehtoista erityisesti keskustoissa ja hyvän kävelyn, pyöräilyn ja joukkoliikenteen palvelutason esikaupunkialueilla että taloudellisen pakon aiheuttamaa (köyhät ja opiskelijat). Taloudellisen pakon aiheuttamaa autottomuutta on koko ajan vähemmän, jolloin vapaaehtoisten osuus autottomista lisääntyy. Merkittävä osa viime vuosien autojen määrän kasvusta selittyy sillä, että ne, jotka aikaisemmin halusivat auton, mutta ei ollut varaa, ovat ostaneet auton. Vapaaehtoisesti autottomien määrä ei ole paljoakaan muuttunut.
- Kauppa perustaa analyysinsa usein kassojen myyntitapahtumiin. Tällöin enemmän kerralla ostava näyttää paremmalta asiakkaalta.
- Yksi keino rationalisoida kaupan tuotantoa on pyrkiä suuriin kertaostoksiin, jolloin asiakaspalveluhenkilökuntaa tarvitaan vähemmän. Tämän vuoksi rohkaistaan suuriin kertaostoksiin

Muutamia irvokkaita vetoja tähän liittyen:
Eräissä keskustaliikkeissä, esim. Turun Stockmann, annetaan parkkimaksun verran alennusta yli 50  ostoksesta jos sanoo tulleensa autolla. Parkkikuittia ei aina kysytä. Tietojeni (anekdotaalisia) mukaan Stockmann perustaa osittain oletuksensa siitä, että autoileva asiakas ostaa enemmän, näihin kassojen tietoihin, jotka ovat siis itsensätoteuttavia eli tieto auton käytöstä tulee vain yli 50 ostoksiin ja lisäksi näihin tulee joku prosentti niitä, jotka tulivat muuten mutta sanoivat kassalle tulleensa autolla.

Vapaaehtoisesti autottomien asuntokuntien osuus on tietystikin suurin keskusta-alueilla sekä Helsingin, Turun ja Tampereen seutujen joukkoliikenteen hyvän palvelutason alueilla. Merkittävä osatekijä vapaaehtoisessa autottomuudessa on, että rahaa säästyy muuhun kulutukseen.

Harvan tarvitsee nykyään säästää autoa varten, koska käyttökelpoisen auton saa hyvin halvalla. Sen sijaan auton ylläpito vaikuttaa kyllä melkoisesti kulutukseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Muutamia irvokkaita vetoja tähän liittyen:
> Eräissä keskustaliikkeissä, esim. Turun Stockmann, annetaan parkkimaksun verran alennusta yli 50  ostoksesta jos sanoo tulleensa autolla. Parkkikuittia ei aina kysytä.


Voi kun tulisi myös sellainen käytäntö, että saisi kertamaksun hinnan alennusta, jos sanoisi tulleensa joukkoliikenteellä!

----------


## tommi.immonen

http://www.hs.fi/keskustelu/thread.j...53810&#2253810

----------


## killerpop

Päivän Aamulehti tietää kertoa, että Pieksämäen Ideaparkista tuleekin puolet pienempi, kuin aluksi suunniteltu. Hankkeen pienentyminen johtuu kaavoituksen viivästymisestä, sekä yritysjätti Ikean Kuopioon suunnittelemasta Ikano-kauppakeskuksesta. Sukarin mielestä Itä-Suomen väestöpohja ei riitä kahden jättikauppakeskuksen täysimittaiselle toteuttamiselle.

Aiheeseen liittyvä uutinen Savon Sanomissa

----------


## Kaid

> yritysjätti Ikean Kuopioon suunnittelemasta Ikano-kauppakeskuksesta.


Huolimatta yleisestä harhaluulosta Ikea ja Ikano eivät ole sama yhtiö, vaan molemmat yritykset ovatkin samojen tahojen omistamia. Oletettavasti Ikano-kauppakeskusta suunnittelee kuitenkin Ikano eikä Ikea.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Väinö Paunu Oy tiedottaa liikennöivänsä linjaa 71B reitillä Keskustori - Ideapark - Lempäälä ja Valkeakosken Liikenne Oy kertoo ajavansa linjaa 55 välillä Pyynikintori - Ideapark.  Osaisiko joku Tampereen seudun bussiliikennettä tunteva kertoa, ovatko nämä linjat kokonaan uutta joukkoliikennetarjontaa vai onko jostain vähennetty kyydin tarjontaa ja siirretty se näille linjoille? Eli: lisääkö Ideapark joukkoliikennetarjontaa sijaintiseudullaan?

----------


## Miska

> Osaisiko joku Tampereen seudun bussiliikennettä tunteva kertoa, ovatko nämä linjat kokonaan uutta joukkoliikennetarjontaa vai onko jostain vähennetty kyydin tarjontaa ja siirretty se näille linjoille? Eli: lisääkö Ideapark joukkoliikennetarjontaa sijaintiseudullaan?


Nämä kyseiset linjat ovat suurimmaksi osaksi uutta liikennetarjontaa. Linja 71B saattoi korvata joitakin aiemminkin olemassa olleita Lempäälän moottoritievuoroja, mutta valtaosaltaan kyse on lisävuoroista. Toisaalta Lempäälä - Tampere -välin bussivuoroja olisi ehkä joka tapauksessa jouduttu lisäämään, kyseessä kun on kuitenkin Tampereen kasvava kehyskunta. 

Linja 55 palvelee puhtaasti Ideaparkiin matkustavia työmatkalaisia ja ostoksilla kävijöitä. Tampereen alueella se palvelee ainoastaan muutenkin tiheästi palveltua osuutta Pyynikintori - Keskustori - Linja-autoasema - Lempääläntie. Heti keskustan eteläpuolella bussi siirtyy moottoritielle ja pysähtyy vasta Ideaparkilla, jonka ympäristössä ei ole asutusta tai muuta maankäyttöä Ideaparkin lisäksi.

Yhteenvetona voisi siis sanoa, että Ideaparkin myötä seutuliikenne Tampereelta etelään lisääntyi, mutta nämä lisävuorot tarjoavat hyvin rajallisesti uutta tarjontaa muille kuin Ideaparkiin matkustaville.

----------


## Kolli

http://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/105702.shtml




> Lempäälän Ideaparkista miljoonatappiot
> 19.09. - 10:20 (Luotu: 09:44)
> 
> 
> Toivo Sukarin omistama Lempäälän Ideapark teki ensimmäisenä kokonaisena toimintavuotenaan 1,8 miljoonan euron tappiot, kertoo Kauppalehti verkkosivuillaan.
> 
> Miljoonatappiot käyvät ilmi yhtiön kaupparekisteriin toimittamasta tilinpäätöksestä. Liikevaihtoa tammikuussa päättyneeltä tilikaudelta kertyi 13,2 miljoonaa euroa.
> 
> Liikevoittoa Ideapark Oy:lle kertyi vielä 4,9 miljoonaa euroa. Tappiolle nettotuloksen painoivat kuitenkin 6,8 miljoonan euron korkokulut.
> ...

----------


## Hartsa

> Autoilevilla asiakkailla on rahaa, ja heidät halutaan asiakkaiksi, mutta muidenkin täytyy saada ostaa maitolitransa...





> Minusta tässä on yksi kaupan alan keskeinen harha. Autoilevalla taloudella on tosiasiassa auton kulujen verran vähemmän rahaa muuhun kulutukseen.
> 
> Kaupan ala siis jakaa 13,5 % omasta potentiaalistaan pois, kun tämä osa kansalaisten ostovoimasta kuluu siihen, että voidaan ajella kaiken maailman retailparkkeihin.
> 
> Asian voi nähdä myös kuluttajan näkökulmasta. Jos tavarat saisi ostaa kävelyetäisyydeltä, ostovoima olisi 13,5 % suurempi.


Kaupat haluavat asiakkaiksi työssäkäyviä aikuisia ja useimmilla työssäkäyvillä ihmisillä on auto. Kauppakeskuksiin ei haluta juoppoja notkumaan eikä teinejä hengailemaan

----------


## killerpop

Pitkästä aikaa jotain uuttakin kerrottavaa

http://yle.fi/alueet/pohjanmaa/2011/...k_2434714.html




> Lapualle pitkään suunniteltu Novapark-ostoskeskushanke on saanut ison yhteistyökumppanin. Lapualle nousee jättimäinen Ideapark. Kauppakeskus tulee sijaitsemaan valtateiden 16 ja 19 risteyksessä. 
> 
> Kauppakeskuksen rakentaa Skanska yhteistyössä Masku Kiinteistöjen kanssa. Kokonaisuuden suunniteltu laajuus on noin 53 000 kerrosneliötä ja rakennukseen on suunnitteilla yli 100 liikettä. 
> 
> Kauppakeskukseen tulee muun muassa vaate- ja vapaa-ajan kauppoja, ravintoloita sekä kahviloita. Ideaparkin hypermarket-toimijaksi on tulossa K-ryhmän Citymarket. 
> 
> Ideapark on patruunatehtaan rakentamisen jälkeen suurin yksittäinen Lapualle koskaan tehty yritysinvestointi.

----------

